#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Instant family available

## Fluke

I was speaking to a Lady the other day and She was a bit sad and homesick , turns out that She has a two month  old daughter who is at home being taken care of by the Granny and the Mother wants to go home and take care of her , but She doesnt have the money .
  She lives an hour outside Kanchanaburi and Im sure that you could stay there for free, just providing the basics .
  Anyone interested ?

----------


## AntRobertson

WTF??  :Confused:

----------


## Ratchaburi

> I was speaking to a Lady the other day and She was a bit sad and homesick , turns out that She has a two month  old daughter who is at home being taken care of by the Granny and the Mother wants to go home and take care of her , but She doesnt have the money .
>   She lives an hour outside Kanchanaburi and Im sure that you could stay there for free, just providing the basics .
>   Anyone interested ?


Why don't you help her out Fluke  :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

Just give her the money ... :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> I was speaking to a Lady the other day and She was a bit sad and homesick , turns out that She has a two month  old daughter who is at home being taken care of by the Granny and the Mother wants to go home and take care of her , but She doesnt have the money .
>   She lives an hour outside Kanchanaburi and Im sure that you could stay there for free, just providing the basics .
>   Anyone interested ?
> 
> 
> Why don't you help her out Fluke


  I said that I would , but Im having second thoughts now .
Im supposed to be meeting her in BKK on Monday .

----------


## Mozzbie47

Is she pretty

----------


## Fluke

> Is she pretty



  TBH, no She isnt . 4/10

----------


## Nicethaiza

How old is she?

----------


## Fluke

> How old is she?



  I havent asked, about 30 I would guess

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


After a couple of drinks they start to look more attractive, then the next morning.
What the fvck did I say to her last night, 555  :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

The baby is half felang , so Im going to get his contact details and suggest to him that he financially supports his Daughter

----------


## AntRobertson

You would probably be better advised trying to sort your own life out first before worrying about anyone else's.

----------


## Fluke

> You would probably be better advised trying to sort your own life first out before worrying about anyone else's.


  That was part of the plan, take my boy there and live with her happily ever after.
It all made sense at the time

----------


## AntRobertson

Were you drunk?

----------


## Cujo

Drunk AND stupid is a bad combination.

----------


## aging one

> That was part of the plan, take my boy there and live with her happily ever after. It all made sense at the time

----------


## Fluke

> Were you drunk?


  I wasnt drunk , had a few beers, but wasnt drunk

----------


## AntRobertson

Ah well that's too bad.

Had you been drunk at least you would have that as an excuse.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> That was part of the plan, take my boy there and live with her happily ever after. It all made sense at the time


  Sharp enough to be able to write my own posts, rather than relying on other people to produce stickers and then posting them as a reply

----------


## Nicethaiza

So what he (farang) answer to you?

----------


## Dillinger

> Im supposed to be meeting her in BKK on Monday





> 4/10


livin the dream eh Fluke? :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> So what he (farang) answer to you?


  I havent asked yet

----------


## aging one

> Sharp enough to be able to write my own posts, rather than relying on other people to produce stickers and then posting them as a reply


No Fluke this is why you are thick. You dont realize I had to know the idiom, find  it with a search engine, cut it then paste it.  4 simple steps.  

Putting 22 seconds into thinking about moving then entering into a new nutso relationship is "  Proving you are dull and thick.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by Mozzbie47
> 
> 
> Is she pretty
> 
> 
> 
>   TBH, no She isnt . 4/10


  Don't judge a book by its cover. Her pages must be a lot better than the one that ran off with the katoey. :rofl:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Sharp enough to be able to write my own posts, rather than relying on other people to produce stickers and then posting them as a reply
> 
> 
> No Fluke this is why you are thick. You dont realize I had to know the idiom, find  it with a search engine, cut it then paste it.  4 simple steps.  
> 
> Putting 22 seconds into thinking about moving then entering into a new nutso relationship is "  Proving you are dull and thick.


  It was a non committal idea , and ideas come instantly .
I want to move to another part of the Country and I need a new Mother for my Boy .
She needs a new Papa for her Daughter .
You really dont need to think too long about a possible solution to both problems.

----------


## AntRobertson

So to summarize this thread:

- Fluke meets some fugly chick whilst drinking;

- decides to uproot his son and move to Bumfucknowhere with her and her 2 month old baby;

- changes his mind;

- tries to pimp her out/off on the forum;

- suggests that someone else isn't very sharp because they posted a meme.

...

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mozzbie47
> ...


  I see that you are lying again .
I dont want to get into a silly bickering natch with you, because you are much batter at that than I am .  
I really cannot be bothered  to explain to you, because you will just keep on saying the same lies over and over again , until I give up replying

----------


## Norton

> Take my boy there and live with her happily ever after.
> It all made sense at the time


Still does Fluke. Go for it.

----------


## Fluke

> So to summarize this thread:
> 
> - Fluke meets some fugly chick whilst drinking;
> 
> - decides to uproot his son and move to Bumfucknowhere with her and her 2 month old baby;
> 
> - changes his mind;
> 
> - tries to pimp her out/off on the forum;
> ...


  Now come on, I havent tried to "Pimp her out"
"Pimping her out" suggest that I am selling her as a prostitute .
All I ve suggested monetary wise is that a person just has to pay family running costs and considering the house is free to live in, that cost will be minimal , cheaper than staying in a hotel .
  To suggest that I am "Pimping her out" is a gross distortion of the situation

----------


## AntRobertson

Fluke,

I hope that you're a troll because the alternative - that you actually are this fucking stupid - will cause me to lose further faith in humanity.

I don't want to lose even more faith in humanity, Fluke.

----------


## aging one

The reason I attack you and will continue to attack you fluke is simple. I am a father, and I find everything that you do regarding fatherhood to be so sad for your son.  My life changed as are most when your kid/kids are born. But yours did not. 

Get your shit together. What kind of life can your son have when you wont even get a proper visa to Thailand? Whats gonna happen when you get stopped at the border and sent back for "how long". Who will help you and take care of your son?
 Dont go looking for money for an ex wife from an ex husband. Instead of thinking of another whore think of your son, your son. Give some love to your boy fluke. Take him away for a while. Go to a beach take him to the sea. His skin will clear up in a matter of days. What do you have to do anyway?

Poor kid seems to have totally struck out with both parents.   

I hope this post fucking makes you so angry you change yourself rather than lash out at myself and the board..

----------


## Bower

Are you looking at this as a possible nanny and house share or to leap into a relationship with this girl ?

----------


## Dillinger

> You really dont need to think too long about a possible solution to both problems.


There's your problem right there.

Fluke's rush in..........



https://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=SG&h...&v=qUWjLlsCg9A

----------


## Fluke

> Fluke,
> 
> I hope that you're a troll because the alternative - that you actually are this fucking stupid - will cause me to lose further faith in humanity.
> 
> I don't want to lose even more faith in humanity, Fluke.


  Looks like that is what you are going to have to do .
Im off to Bangkok  this week .
It could end up being a good move or maybe it wont .
If it doesnt, there will be no harm done .
There is a possibility here , see how it goes .
I have made no commitment and I have nothing to lose .
May as well go and see what happens .
The worse thing that can happen is that I go and visit, dont like it and come back home .
   And I would have lost.............errr nothing and I would have visited a village in a place that I havent been before .
   It would be worth going, just for the experience

----------


## AntRobertson

Oh well that's great then.

It's almost as though there aren't two kids and this woman involved in this little jaunt of yours as well.

You stupid cnut.

----------


## Nicethaiza

And she hope that you will support her and her baby... :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> I said that I would , but Im having second thoughts now





> Im off to Bangkok this week


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I take back my previous anyway, my faith in humanity is irrelevant.

I still hope you're trolling however because the idea that you actually are a father and have sole custody of a young child is fucking horrific.

----------


## Fluke

> Are you looking at this as a possible nanny and house share or to leap into a relationship with this girl ?


  Nope, not a relationship, strictly a business partnership

----------


## barrylad66

I feel for anyone reading flukes posts about fatherhood if  they and their partner are desperately trying for a family..... :Confused:

----------


## aging one

> I was speaking to a Lady the other day and She was a bit sad and homesick , turns out that She has a two month old daughter who is at home being taken care of by the Granny and the Mother wants to go home and take care of her , but She doesnt have the money . She lives an hour outside Kanchanaburi and Im sure that you could stay there for free, just providing the basics . Anyone interested ?





> The baby is half felang , so Im going to get his contact details and suggest to him that he financially supports his Daughter



No no no no no no no!!!   






> Originally Posted by Bower View Post Are you looking at this as a possible nanny and house share or to leap into a relationship with this girl ? Nope, not a relationship, strictly a business partnership


No no no no no no no!!!  " I am going to get my son and take care of him", blah blah blah blah blah. How did you find this woman in Kanchanaburi if you live in North Thailand?  

I give up. You make my skin crawl. Adios.

----------


## Fluke

> I still hope you're trolling however because the idea that you actually are a father and have sole custody of a young child is fucking horrific.


  I havent updated the situation recently .
But I do realise that it is beneficial for a child to have two Parents , being bought up in a secure Family environment .
   And this maybe an opportunity to achieve that . maybe it will work out or maybe it wont , if it works out well it could end up being a masterstroke, if it doesnt , then at least I tried and I will then have to try something else

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Originally Posted by Bower View Post Are you looking at this as a possible nanny and house share or to leap into a relationship with this girl ? Nope, not a relationship, strictly a business partnership
> 
> 
> No no no no no no no!!!  " I am going to get my son and take care of him", blah blah blah blah blah. How did you find this woman in Kanchanaburi if you live in North Thailand?  
> 
> I give up. You make my skin crawl. Adios.


   I didnt say that I met her in Kanchanaburi, I said that that is where she lives .
I did walk past her (in the North) and noticed that She was looking a bit sorry for herself .
  So, I went and said hello to Her .
She told me that She was homesick and wanted to go home to feed her two month old Daughter in Kanchanaburi .
   I told her that I needed to go to Bangkok in a few days and that if She wanted to come with me , I would get her a ticket , but She wanted to go back home immediately, so I gave her 1000 Baht to get back home and told her that I would come and visit her on the way back home , just taking a little detour to do so .
  A stranded Mother, a two month old baby crying in a village , probably misses her Mother and needs feeding  . 
   That is the reality, maybe you guys can just walk on by .
I didnt

----------


## Nicethaiza

Do what you want to do that your own life...If you think that the best way...good luck with it ka... :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Looks like that is what you are going to have to do . Im off to Bangkok this week . It could end up being a good move or maybe it wont . If it doesnt, there will be no harm done . There is a possibility here , see how it goes . I have made no commitment and I have nothing to lose . May as well go and see what happens . The worse thing that can happen is that I go and visit, dont like it and come back home . And I would have lost.............errr nothing and I would have visited a village in a place that I havent been before . It would be worth going, just for the experience


Have you thought about this lady's emotions in doing what by you're doing? She's probably on cloud 9 right now thinking you're her night in armour coming to her rescue only for you to dump her because you wanted the 'experience'? That's sick.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just make this shit up as you go don't you.  ::chitown::

----------


## Bettyboo

Fluke, please sort out your full stops*.*

----------


## Fluke

> Oh well that's great then.
> 
> It's almost as though there aren't two kids and this woman involved in this little jaunt of yours as well.
> 
> You stupid cnut.


  You may like to re access your opinion if in a few months time if things work out .
I have everything to gain and nothing to lose , a stupid person would nt take the................I was going to write risk, but there is no risk, nothing ventured, nothing gained

----------


## AntRobertson

A stupid person would consider moving with their three year old to Bumfucknowhere to co-habitate with a woman they met on the street who has a baby with another man because they think their son needs a mother figure.

If all this is a troll you need to take a serious look at yourself and grow up.

If all this isn't a troll you _really_ need to take a serious look at yourself and grow the fuck up in a hurry.

----------


## stroller

Of course you realise all the damaging gossip you'll cause by turning up in the village and staying with her, then leave a day or two later, Fluke?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by aging one
> ...


  No, I do not .
Everything is true

----------


## aging one

Who is taking care of your son right now mate?  You have been on here through most of any possible dinner times. When did you hire a caregiver?

----------


## Fluke

> A stupid person would consider moving with there three year old to Bumfucknowhere to co-habitate with a woman they met on the street who has a baby with another man because they think their son needs a mother figure.


  That is my opinion, having been the sole carer of my Son for two weeks and having seen friends grow up back home in single Families , I do think that he needs a Female in his life .
  It could be an honest friendship that is mutually beneficial with no pretence involved , nether of us will have to pretend that we like/love each other .

----------


## AntRobertson

You conventiently forgot to quote the other two sentences, Fluke.

----------


## Cujo

Doesn't sound like much of a solution.  You put about as much thought into it as you did with hooking up with the mother of your boy and impregnating her.

----------


## Fluke

> You conventiently forgot to quote the other two sentences, Fluke.



  These two sentences 




> If all this is a troll you need to take a serious look at yourself and grow up.
> 
> If all this isn't a troll you _really_ need to take a serious look at yourself and grow the fuck up in a hurry.


  OK explain yourself . How do your suggest that I "grow up "?
I am all ears .

----------


## Fluke

> The reason I attack you and will continue to attack you fluke is simple. I am a father, and I find everything that you do regarding fatherhood to be so sad for your son.  My life changed as are most when your kid/kids are born. But yours did not. 
> 
> Get your shit together. What kind of life can your son have when you wont even get a proper visa to Thailand? Whats gonna happen when you get stopped at the border and sent back for "how long". Who will help you and take care of your son?
>  Dont go looking for money for an ex wife from an ex husband. Instead of thinking of another whore think of your son, your son. Give some love to your boy fluke. Take him away for a while. Go to a beach take him to the sea. His skin will clear up in a matter of days. What do you have to do anyway?
> 
> Poor kid seems to have totally struck out with both parents.   
> 
> I hope this post fucking makes you so angry you change yourself rather than lash out at myself and the board..


  The harsh facts that I cannot get a long term Visa , The Thai authorities do not recognise my Sons existence . His Mother isnt Thai . Him, just like her have no Nationality , aliens
   I initially  got refused entry back into Thailand last week , only managed to get back in because the otherside of the border had closed .
   I needed to get his Mother back on board, otherwise he would end up in a Government orphanage .

----------


## BaitongBoy

Fluke, you do start some fascinating threads, mate...Everybody seems to hang on to your every word...Good luck with it all...Whatever it may be...Heh...

And Kanchanaburi, too...Wasn't there a song about Kancha?...In the same vein as Girl From Ipanema?...

By the way, some great Freudian slips in the text, here...

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> You conventiently forgot to quote the other two sentences, Fluke.
> 
> 
> 
>   These two sentences 
> 
> ...


Nah, you're either a troll or truly, deeply, fucking stupid. Either way it's not worth the bother. 

I shall now just simply red you whenever I can for every stupid thing you post. Which means it will be interminable.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Fluke

I did meet her in the early hours , sitting on a bench .
And She had nowhere to stay .
I told her that I have a spare room and that She could come and stay with no obligations .
  She looked at me seriously and made me promise that I wouldnt kill her .
Which I did (Didnt)
I looked at her seriously and asked her to promise that she wouldnt rob me .
Which she did (Didnt)
   Full honesty and trust there from both sides

----------


## Fluke

> I shall now just simply red you :


  And I will Duran Duran you and if you persist I will Spandau Ballet you

----------


## thaimeme

The perfect Thai-Farang family......

----------


## Pragmatic

> I needed to get his Mother back on board, otherwise he would end up in a Government orphanage .


From all things considered I think your son will get a better life with some couple that truly wants him. You and his mother just appear to be playing games.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Amazing...

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

You're testing plot lines for a  new Lakorn series aren't you? It's the only thing in this omnishambles clusterfuck that could possibly make any sense at all.
You should get yourself sectioned and placed in an institute for the terminally daft.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> I needed to get his Mother back on board, otherwise he would end up in a Government orphanage .
> 
> 
> From all things considered I think your son will get a better life with some couple that truly wants him. You and his mother just appear to be playing games.


  I am not playing games .
I want what is best for him .
His well being is really all that care about .
I was bought up to believe that everyone is the same . 
That wasnt true
We all have different outlooks and expectations to life .
I am not talking about racial grounds .
Its about upbringing and an education

----------


## Pragmatic

> I want what is best for him .


Exactly. Give him up. And you've deliberately avoided Aging One's post #51.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> I want what is best for him .
> 
> 
> Exactly. Give him up. And you've deliberately avoided Aging One's post #51.


  Answered in post #56

----------


## TheDukeofNewcastle

> I want what is best for him


You do seem singularly ill equipped to provide it.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


 
All this aside, you are quite brilliant towards what you do here, Fluke.

Hooking the usual obsessively-based jokers into your little web.
Cheers...

 :ssssh:

----------


## Neverna

> I did walk past her (in the North) and noticed that She was looking a bit sorry for herself .
>   So, I went and said hello to Her .
> She told me that She was homesick and wanted to go home to feed her two month old Daughter in Kanchanaburi .
>    I told her that I needed to go to Bangkok in a few days and that if She wanted to come with me , I would get her a ticket , but She wanted to go back home immediately, so I gave her 1000 Baht to get back home and told her that I would come and visit her on the way back home , just taking a little detour to do so .
>   A stranded Mother, a two month old baby crying in a village , probably misses her Mother and needs feeding  . 
>    That is the reality, maybe you guys can just walk on by .
> I didnt


A cynic might say that a woman you've never met before got free board for the night and a free 1000 baht bonus in the morning. I hope she didn't just string you a line, Fluke (or doesn't have a Thai boyfriend or husband).

----------


## Luigi

> Now come on, I havent tried to "Pimp her out"
> "Pimping her out" suggest that I am selling her as a prostitute .
> All I ve suggested monetary wise is that a person just has to pay family running costs and considering the house is free to live in, that cost will be minimal , cheaper than staying in a hotel .
>   To suggest that I am "Pimping her out" is a gross distortion of the situation


Does this lady know that you're advertising her and her house (and young child) out to people that you don't know, on  the internet?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> I want what is best for him
> 
> 
> You do seem singularly ill equipped to provide it.


  My Son, having be born in the best hospital in town , having everything provided for him when he stayed here , all inoculations done  , nice home , new clothes and toys on a daily basis , regular monthly check ups in the best hospital where he was born, had everything provided for him .
  The only thing that I didnt provide for him was an adequate Mother , She turned out to be monkeyesque , which I didnt envisage at the time on conception

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


No you didn't.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Hooking the usual obsessively-based jokers into your little web. Cheers...


One up on you then.

----------


## Pragmatic

> My Son, having be born in the best hospital in town , having everything provided for him when he stayed here , all inoculations done


No Fluke. On another thread you claim his mother was the cause of him being behind with his inoculations. Now you're saying 'all inoculations done'. Do you want me to show the lie?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> I did walk past her (in the North) and noticed that She was looking a bit sorry for herself .
>   So, I went and said hello to Her .
> She told me that She was homesick and wanted to go home to feed her two month old Daughter in Kanchanaburi .
>    I told her that I needed to go to Bangkok in a few days and that if She wanted to come with me , I would get her a ticket , but She wanted to go back home immediately, so I gave her 1000 Baht to get back home and told her that I would come and visit her on the way back home , just taking a little detour to do so .
>   A stranded Mother, a two month old baby crying in a village , probably misses her Mother and needs feeding  . 
>    That is the reality, maybe you guys can just walk on by .
> ...


 Not only that , She had her own Womanly needs , pregnant for 7-9 months , two months since giving birth , woke up in the morning , jumped on top of me and sorted her self out and got up and left and went home and left me laying there needing to take a cold shower , I fukking hate it when bitches do that .
  Like,l what an m I supposed to do with this ?
"Not my problem "
"AArrrrrrrrrrgghh "

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> My Son, having be born in the best hospital in town , having everything provided for him when he stayed here , all inoculations done
> 
> 
> No Fluke. On another thread you claim his mother was the cause of him being behind with his inoculations. Now you're saying 'all inoculations done'. Do you want me to show the lie?



  Read the whole paragraph dimwit "having everything provided for him when he stayed here , all inoculations done"
   When he stayed here is when he had all his inoculations done , when he moved away, he didnt continue with his inoculations .
    My "Stupid"comments are well justified

----------


## Pragmatic

Fluke you are dumber than a pile of bricks. When did you stop being breast fed, 35?

----------


## Fluke

> Fluke you are dumber than a pile of bricks. When did you stop being breast fed, 35?


  It was a bit more recent then that actually, just two nights ago .
Although it was unintentionally, unexpected and I was quite thirsty at the time .
You just have to get on with these things , Stiff upper lip and all that .

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


So you could be a father again in 9 months. Good luck with that.    :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

Nope, I had a Sherman after She left

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Im supposed to be meeting her in BKK on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does she get the money to travel to BKK and accomodation, she's broke

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Dillinger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


  I "gave" her a 1000 Baht for accommodating her and putting her up for the night

----------


## Bogon

Now, this is how Smeg should do it!

Sit back and think about it. How would you answer if you were trolling as Fluke? Exactly the same way as he/she/it is doing.

I have my guesses who this is and commend himio/her/it for the way he interacts compared to the non-intellectuals (Smeg).

Bravo...

----------


## wasabi

Smegs not this clever

----------


## stroller

Fluke:
Did your ringpiece hurt after 'she' used you in the morning while you were still half-asleep?
 :sexy:

----------


## Fluke

> Now, this is how Smeg should do it!
> 
> Sit back and think about it. How would you answer if you were trolling as Fluke? Exactly the same way as he/she/it is doing.
> 
> I have my guesses who this is and commend himio/het/it for the way he interacts compared to the non-intellectuals (Smeg).
> 
> Bravo...


  This is reality . She just called me on FB "You missed a call from Kanya.
22:18 "., she wants 2000b Baht a day, I have just told her do do one

----------


## Fluke

But u have pay me ok

How many day u will stay
I want 1day 1night 2000

Nope, sorry, too expensive

----------


## lom

> I have my guesses who this is


Has all the attributes of Scampy

----------


## Fluke

Right . I just messaged her in FB and Shes currently  in Nana Plaza Bangkok .
Thats it , I am done .
Not interested .

----------


## wasabi

Fluke , poor Fluke you are heartbroken , woman are so cruel to you

----------


## Gazza

> She just called me on FB "You missed a call from Kanya. 22:18 "., she wants 2000b Baht a day


Not 'Kanya Gibmeewan'?
 :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Fluke , poor Fluke you are heartbroken , woman are so cruel to you


  That is just the first offer , I will hit her back with a 300 Baht per day offer

----------


## Fluke

Hi
U there

Yep

----------


## Cujo

This is the woman you're planning to start a family with?
You've either gone full retard or are trolling big time.
Why would you even see her again? 
I don't get how these guys get in these relationships with hos. Insecure I suppose.

----------


## Headworx

> The perfect Thai-Farang family......


And what is it?, 4 or 5 local wives left in your wake?. 

You'd know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fluke

> This is the woman you're planning to start a family with?
> You've either gone full retard or are trolling big time.
> Why would you even see her again? 
> I don't get how these guys get in these relationships with hos. Insecure I suppose.



  Im just a caring guy .
Drinking the milk off a two month old babys Mum , whilst the babies at home crying .
I do feel a bit guilty and I really hate warm milk anyway, have done since I was at school and they left the milk in the playground and it was warm by playtime .
  I am currently undecided whether I will see he again  , cost price and maybe a little bit extra , or Im just right not interested

----------


## Cujo

At the beginning you were trying to hook her up with someone for a ride up country saying they might be lucky enough to get to stay over the night in a village Hut in return.

----------


## Fluke

> At the beginning you were trying to hook her up with someone for a ride up country saying they might be lucky enough to get to stay over the night in a village Hut in return.


   That wasnt what I suggested . You are misinterpreting the facts .

----------


## Fluke

I am currently in negotiations on FB , right now waiting for a reply .
I will let you know the outcome

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Cujo
> 
> 
> At the beginning you were trying to hook her up with someone for a ride up country saying they might be lucky enough to get to stay over the night in a village Hut in return.
> 
> 
>    That wasnt what I suggested . You are misinterpreting the facts .


You better go back and re-read the original post.

----------


## Cujo

> I am currently in negotiations on FB , right now waiting for a reply .
> I will let you know the outcome


Negotiating for what?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Cujo
> ...


  Situations change quick here , She did go from a homeless damsel in distress looking for somewhere to stay to  Nana plaza bargirl in BKK overnight , Im done with her anyway , right not interested anymore .

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> I am currently in negotiations on FB , right now waiting for a reply .
> I will let you know the outcome
> 
> 
> Negotiating for what?


Myself willing to pay for and support our families .
No agreement could be met .
The proposed deal is off
Not interested anymore .

----------


## Cujo

Why would you be willing to support a woman and her child you just met yesterday? 
A bargirl no less.
Why would you even entertain such an idea?

----------


## stroller

A 4/10 hooker asking 2K/night for a longterm arrangement, babysitting Fluke's toddler with no nationality while Fluke will stay in bumfok nowhere and put food on the table for her baby daughter.

Nice troll, mate.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Nicethaiza

Fall in love  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> Fall in love


 
Love..??

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Fall in love


The impression i have is that the only person Fluke has ever fallen in love with is himself

----------


## blue

flukes a good man
 some of you are just jealous of him

----------


## BaitongBoy

A long way from the Temple Ranger thread...

----------


## Stumpy

Outstanding read. Just finished my morning beverage. Lost a bit of it spitting out some as I laughed.

I see a Thai Lakorn series in this somewhere with a Lekrueng flare.

----------


## Dragonfly

indeed, what's the troll score on this one ?

----------


## Luigi

> indeed, what's the troll score on this one ?


4/10, apparently.

----------


## barrylad66

The troll is strong in here. Amusing nonetheless  :Smile:

----------


## barrylad66

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> 
> indeed, what's the troll score on this one ?
> 
> 
> 4/10, apparently.


That was funny :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

4/10 comepare with..??? :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> indeed, what's the troll score on this one ?


Got to be 8.5 out of 10.

----------


## Dragonfly

a solid 9 I would say, got everyone hooked  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Always a bit hard to tell with Fluke, at least early on.

----------


## AntRobertson

*UPDATE*

So to summarize this thread:

- Fluke meets some fugly chick whilst out drinking;

- decides to uproot his son and move to Bumfucknowhere with her and her 2 month old baby;

- changes his mind;

- tries to pimp her out/off on the forum;

- suggests that someone else isn't very sharp because they posted a meme;

- changes his mind again, is going this week;

- transpires that this whole 'business arrangement' was off to a bad start because after first taking a fugly woman back home with him - where he'd apparently left his son alone whilst out drinking - she left him to finish himself off after initiating sex;

- finally decides that it's all off: _not_ because a fugly chick you meet on the street and who wants B2,000 per day to have sex with you in a 'business relationship' perhaps might not be the best mother figure to your toddler son, but because he starts to suspect from her location she might be a whore...

----------


## Cujo

> *UPDATE*
> 
> So to summarize this thread:
> 
> - Fluke meets some fugly chick whilst out drinking;
> 
> - decides to uproot his son and move to Bumfucknowhere with her and her 2 month old baby;
> 
> - changes his mind;
> ...


Which is why it's got to be a troll. Nobody could be that thick.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Nobody could be that thick.


Hi, you must be new here, welcome to TD!  :Very Happy: 

But yeah it's defo a troll. Gave himself away with the changing story and selective answers. Of course trolling like this is its own kind of stupid too.

----------


## Bogon

Must admit that it's an interesting read though.

More holes in the story than a teabag, but good fun nonetheless.

A solid 9.1 on the bogontrollameter.

----------


## baldrick

does she have big tits ?

----------


## Neverna

> A solid 9.1 on the bogontrollameter.


Both my trollometers are in agreement.

----------


## Conche

> I wasnt drunk , had a few beers, but wasnt drunk


stock answer

----------


## Conche

> does she have big tits ?


Firm foundations for wife material

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Both my trollometers are in agreement.


One reads over 9000 and is redlining...Is that possible?...What units are being used?...

----------


## stroller

ENT should scout the location in Kanchana with an unmarked scout vehicle to ensure Fluke won't walk into danger in the village.

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dillinger
> ...


Well that won't go very far

----------


## Pragmatic

> does she have big tits ?


 Just one, Fluke.

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wasabi
> ...


It took her to 685km Bangkok where she can now look for another farang in shining armour to take care of her and possibly Luigi her. 

 :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Pity it didn't work out, poor Fluke will have to roam the streets again to find a motherfigure for his son.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Pity it didn't work out, poor Fluke will have to roam the streets again to find a motherfigure for his son.


With having a luk kreung son that should be his key to much Thai pussy. Much fuss must be made of him by the bar-girls when Fluke takes him out on the lash.

----------


## Neverna

Fluke, worth reading. 

https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...tizenship.html (Give stateless children citizenship)

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wasabi
> ...


   It would have gotton her all the way back home to her village

----------


## Fluke

> does she have big tits ?


  Breasts are there primarily to feed Children, as She has a baby, yes they were big for feeding purposes

----------


## Fluke

> Gave himself away with the changing story and selective answers. .


   Nothing in the story changed and I answered all the questions asked

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Go to bed fluke. Or at least post up some pics of them titties, might start takin ya seriously then

----------


## patsycat

I feel sorry for his toddler, he must be rather confused.

Jeez, get to know your own child before you bring another mummy into the situation.  Get a nanny, so he has a constant lady in his life.

You have no idea of parenting, do you?  All the story of getting your son away from where he was to give him a better life, you really are screwing it up.

He's only a little person and needs cuddles and hugs.  And needs to feel safe.  He probably feels scared.  Being passed from pillar to post every day.

In fact, this whole thread was all about you.  You needing a female companion.  Nothing about your son's needs.  

You are an unfit parent.

----------


## AntRobertson

> All the story


That could be the saving grace there - all of this is just a story. Fluke's just making it up as he goes but his tale his riddled with plot holes and inconsistencies.

Of course that he could just be making all this up means that he's clearly not right in the head but on the flip-side hopefully there isn't actually any child involved either.

----------


## aging one

^ I think I remember him posting about having a son. Thats the part that scared me in all this. Now the boy in getting caught up in flukes web. The guy is trying to be invisible it seems to me. It saddens me..

----------


## Fluke

> Jeez, get to know your own child before you bring another mummy into the situation.  Get a nanny, so he has a constant lady in his life.


  So, instead of myself trying to find a full time Mother for him with the potential of her being there for him constantly for the foreseeable future , you feel that I should get some hired help who will be there for him 8-10 hours a day on a yearly contract.........so that he will "have a constant lady in his life"!!!!!
   That just doesnt make sense .

----------


## AntRobertson

So a nanny doesn't make sense but picking up some hooker from the street does...

----------


## Cujo

> So a nanny doesn't make sense but picking up some hooker from the street does...


You seem to forget who we're dealing with here.

----------


## aging one

> potential


Ant you got him as he has admitted he kicked the whore out. But see he is an expert troll he sets the chessboard. That one word right there will be how he attempts to get out of being caught out right as rain.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> So a nanny doesn't make sense but picking up some hooker from the street does...
> 
> 
> You seem to forget who we're dealing with here.


Good point, well made.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> potential
> 
> 
> Ant you got him as he has admitted he kicked the whore out. But see he is an expert troll he sets the chessboard. That one word right there will be how he attempts to get out of being caught out right as rain.


Honestly I think it's more like checkers with him, he's not bright enough to play chess.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fluke

> .
> 
> In fact, this whole thread was all about you.  You needing a female companion.  Nothing about your son's needs.  
> 
> You are an unfit parent.


  It really isnt all about me , and I dont need a female companion . I really am trying to do what is best for my Boy .
   Also, She is the unfit parent , its her irresponsibly erratic behavior that has caused all the issues , her borrowing money and refusing to let me see my Boy until I pay off her debt is what caused all the issues .
   I havent done anything that warrants being labelled as an "unfit parent" , I have done everything that I am able to do to take care of him .
   Many other guys would have just walked away

----------


## Fluke

> So a nanny doesn't make sense but picking up some hooker from the street does...


  At the time, I didnt realise that She was, as She explained it , She had just left her village to come to work to support her 2 month baby but she coiuldnt find a job and She wanted to go back to her village .
  She said that She had nowhere to stay and that she couldnt find a job and wanted to go home , so I gave her the funds to get home with the view of myself going to visit her in her village a few days later , I wasnt until I gave her a video call to see whether she got home safely or not that I saw she was in Nana plaza and she made financial demands that I realised she was a bargirl

----------


## AntRobertson

_'Blah, blah, blah...'_, yeah, yeah Fluke... 

You picked up a girl off the street who went back to your home with you, you had sex with her and gave her money, and you didn't realise she was a hooker until _after_ you'd given consideration to this actually being an appropriate option to have as a mother-figure in your toddler sons life... 

*Yawn*

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> potential
> 
> 
> Ant you got him as he has admitted he kicked the whore out.



   That isnt what I said, you just made that up 
I didnt "kick her out".

----------


## Fluke

> _'Blah, blah, blah...'_, yeah, yeah Fluke... 
> 
> You picked up a girl off the street who went back to your home with you, you had sex with her and gave her money, and you didn't realise she was a hooker until _after_ you'd given consideration to this actually being an appropriate option to have as a mother-figure in your toddler sons life... 
> 
> *Yawn*


  The money that I gave her was for her bus fare to get home , she claimed to have nowhere to stay , so I said that she could come and stay in my spare room .
   It wasnt until the next day that she said that shes got to go and pick all her belongings up from her friends house that I realised things may not all be as they seemed

----------


## AntRobertson

_'Blah, blah, blah... '_

Always an excuse / change of story / obfuscation.

According to you you picked up a girl from the street and considered her an option as a mother figure in your young sons life. You. Dumb. Fuck.

----------


## Fluke

> The guy is trying to be invisible it seems to me. It saddens me..


  "Invisible" !!!!!!!!
Me trying to be "Invisible"
Is that a typo ?
Did you mean to write "Invincible" ?

----------


## Fluke

> _'Blah, blah, blah... '_
> 
> Always an excuse / change of story / obfuscation.
> 
> According to you you picked up a girl from the street and considered her an option as a mother figure in your young sons life. You. Dumb. Fuck.


  I would appreciate it if you call talk without swearing and name calling .
If you are unable to converse in a civilised manner , then I am unable to converse with you .
  You are always making up accusations, but never back those accusations up with examples .
   It could have worked out very well , if her story was true , as soon as I realised the real situation, I pulled out of any agreement .
   In this life, when you notice an opportunity, a potential solution to a problem, you have to get more info, access the situation and then decide what to do .
   That is what I did and decided against it .
What have I lost ?
Nothing at all .

----------


## stroller

You picked up a hooker in the street and thought you could live at her place and hire her as a substitute mom for your toddler - at a bargain rate for care & accommodation.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

You're not a victim Fluke.

Whether this story is true or not - and likely not, it's just too stupid - or whether you're trolling or not you're a fucking idiot who deserves to be called a fucking idiot.

You fucking idiot.


Ps. I don't stand for the national anthem.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> _'Blah, blah, blah...'_, yeah, yeah Fluke... 
> 
> You picked up a girl off the street who went back to your home with you, you had sex with her and gave her money, and you didn't realise she was a hooker until _after_ you'd given consideration to this actually being an appropriate option to have as a mother-figure in your toddler sons life... 
> 
> *Yawn*
> 
> ...


And after how many years in Thailand? you bought that.
You're either incredibly naive or just plain thick. I'm going with thick.
There's nothing you can do for the boy. He's undocumented.  You're not on the birth certificate.  You didn't register the birth. You can't get him back to the U.K.
His mother's out whoring until she decides that for whatever reason she wants him back, then what?

----------


## Fluke

> You picked up a hooker in the street and thought you could live at her place and hire her as a substitute mom for your toddler - at a bargain rate for care & accommodation.


  Please read post #154 .

----------


## Fluke

> And after how many years in Thailand? you bought that.
> You're either incredibly naive or just plain thick. I'm going with thick.
> There's nothing you can do for the boy. He's undocumented.  You're not on the birth certificate.  You didn't register the birth. You can't get him back to the U.K.
> His mother's out whoring until she decides that for whatever reason she wants him back, then what?


   Although the fact that she had just given birth two months previously and also the fact that I had never seen her before on the street , made her story plausible .

----------


## Fluke

> .
> There's nothing you can do for the boy. He's undocumented.  You're not on the birth certificate.  You didn't register the birth. You can't get him back to the U.K.
> ?


  I am on the birth certificate and he has also taken my surname , I did go to the Consulate to register the birth, but I was told that these days, there is no need to register births because it counts for nothing .
   Prayruth also stated last week that all undocumented children in Thailand will get given Thai I.D.
I have no intention of taking him back to the UK

----------


## katie23

^Hi fluke, you prolly don't know me, but I've read this thread and your other one. I'm bothered that you don't seem to care abt your child's nationality. Shouldn't you, as the parent and a foreigner, register your son in your own embassy so that he can have your nationality too? Abt "registering births" not being important, maybe you talked to the wrong person, one who doesn't know all the procedure? 

I don't know the technicalities in Th, but to my understanding, the parent must register a foreign-born child in his/her embassy if the parent wants the child to have nationality & passport. Correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm not a parent. 

However, my sister was born in Vietnam, and my dad, a Filipino, registered her birth in the Phil embassy at that time. Thus, she was recognized as a Fil citizen & issued a passport. 

If fluke is trolling, then it's a very good troll. If not, then the situation is very disturbing. 

Fluke, have you thought about when your son gets a bit older? How will he go to school if he doesn't have the right papers? And have you applied to the right office to get Thai cirizenship for him?
If you really have a son, pls love & care for him, and do what's best for him. Getting an instant mom may not be a good idea. He might grow attached to the lady, then if things don't work out between you & her, he'll be without a mother figure (again) and be hurt again.

----------


## Luigi

> The money that I gave her was for her bus fare to get home


 :smiley laughing: 

Transportation funds.

Yeah, the Thai politicians use that one too when they're buying votes, I mean, paying transportation costs so people can go home and vote for them.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Cujo
> 
> 
> And after how many years in Thailand? you bought that.
> You're either incredibly naive or just plain thick. I'm going with thick.
> There's nothing you can do for the boy. He's undocumented.  You're not on the birth certificate.  You didn't register the birth. You can't get him back to the U.K.
> His mother's out whoring until she decides that for whatever reason she wants him back, then what?
> 
> 
>    Although the fact that she had just given birth two months previously and also the fact that I had never seen her before on the street , made her story plausible .


But how did you know she had just given birth 2 months previously?

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Cujo
> 
> 
> .
> There's nothing you can do for the boy. He's undocumented.  You're not on the birth certificate.  You didn't register the birth. You can't get him back to the U.K.
> ?
> 
> 
>   I am on the birth certificate and he has also taken my surname , I did go to the Consulate to register the birth, but I was told that these days, there is no need to register births because it counts for nothing .
> ...


So you plan to either stay here forever or abandon him.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> The money that I gave her was for her bus fare to get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transportation funds.
> ...


  Yes, maybe Politicians may do that , but the money that I gave her was for her to go home . She did use the money to get to BKK, but that is as far as she got .
   The money was used to get to her destination, unfortunately, she didnt go all the way .
   I didnt know her for very long, but for some reason I was expecting her to go all the way , Im not sure why, I just cannot put my finger on it , why she didnt go all the way.............home

----------


## Iceman123

> Although the fact that she had just given birth two months previously and also the fact that I had never seen her before on the street , made her story plausible .


Yep, she is not with her own child after 2 months. Ideal mother for your sprog. The maternal instinct is strong in this one.

Ya dumb friggin troll!

----------


## Cujo

> Fluke, have you thought about......


Nice post Katie but the fact is flukes a plank and no, he hasn't thought about.......anything.
(he's a plank.)

----------


## Luigi

POTY 2016. 

Mark my words, the man is brilliant.  :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Cujo
> ...


  If I can , I will stay .
But I got flagged by immigration when I did a visa run a few weeks ago and I got refused entry into Thailand .
   I was at the Thai immigration side and the Laos border had already close, so I couldnt go back .
  They eventually let me in on the condition that write and  sign on my arrival card that I will leave on August 5 th which is today . Although I will be leaving on the date on which they stamped me into
  I came back on a VES , next time I will go and get a proper SETV visa , if I get refused on the grounds that my reasons for visiting Thailand are incompatible with being a tourist , I will not be able to come back

----------


## Luigi

> I came back on a VES , next time I will go and get a proper SETV visa , if I get refused on the grounds that my reasons for visiting Thailand are incompatible with being a tourist , I will not be able to come back



Maybe EMS the Lil' Fella out before you leave.



Registered is good, but no real worry if not.

----------


## Pragmatic

> so I said that she could come and stay in my spare room .


If I recall correctly Fluke she slept with you and pleasured herself on your body before leaving the next morning. You then had to peel one off the wrist because you were left wanting.

----------


## Fluke

> ^Hi fluke, you prolly don't know me, but I've read this thread and your other one. I'm bothered that you don't seem to care abt your child's nationality. Shouldn't you, as the parent and a foreigner, register your son in your own embassy so that he can have your nationality too? Abt "registering births" not being important, maybe you talked to the wrong person, one who doesn't know all the procedure? 
> 
> I don't know the technicalities in Th, but to my understanding, the parent must register a foreign-born child in his/her embassy if the parent wants the child to have nationality & passport. Correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm not a parent. 
> 
> However, my sister was born in Vietnam, and my dad, a Filipino, registered her birth in the Phil embassy at that time. Thus, she was recognized as a Fil citizen & issued a passport. 
> 
> If fluke is trolling, then it's a very good troll. If not, then the situation is very disturbing. 
> 
> Fluke, have you thought about when your son gets a bit older? How will he go to school if he doesn't have the right papers? And have you applied to the right office to get Thai cirizenship for him?
> If you really have a son, pls love & care for him, and do what's best for him. Getting an instant mom may not be a good idea. He might grow attached to the lady, then if things don't work out between you & her, he'll be without a mother figure (again) and be hurt again.


  My Sons Mother doesnt have Thai Nationality or Thai I.D, and neither do I , so my Son isnt eligible to  get Thai Nationality .
  My sons mother has no Nationality or I.D from anywhere .
   Simply registering him at my Embassy doesnt count for anything .
I need to provide his mothers birth certificate , marriage certificate and a few other documents, documents that do not exist .
   There is one possibility that I can make an application and after its been rejected I cam appeal directly to the Home Secretary .
   Buts its a double edged sword , if I do get him a UK PP, then I have to think about his Thai Visas and if he can get a UK PP, then the Thai authorities will be able to deport him back to the UK .
  He can go to School here , he has two cousins who are in the same predicament who go to schoiol here

----------


## Pragmatic

Fluke have you ever read the UK government website about 'stateless people' ? I didn't think so. Your son must be classified a UK citizen by you being registered as the father? Or have I been drinkin too much?




> Forms to register as a British citizen, British subject or British overseas territories citizen for a stateless person.
> 
> 
> *Contents*
> 
> Documents
> 
> 
> *Documents*
> ...


 https://www.gov.uk/government/collec...sh-citizenship

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
>  so I said that she could come and stay in my spare room .
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly Fluke she slept with you and pleasured herself on your body before leaving the next morning. You then had to peel one off the wrist because you were left wanting.


  Yes , She explained that its been a while, 8 months or  so and would I mind if she jumped on and got on with it .
  I said ti her that dont worry about me and just get on with it , which she did .
Got herself sorted out , jumped up and left
  I really dont mind sorting friends out in need

----------


## Passing Through

I'd love to know who you really are, Fluke, and what your motivation for all this is but credit where credit is due - you're an extremely skilled troll.

----------


## Luigi

> if I do get him a UK PP, then I have to think about his Thai Visas


Well yes, that would be awfully inconvenient for you.

Best to leave him passport-less.




> and if he can get a UK PP, then the Thai authorities will be able to deport him back to the UK .


Free flight to the UK, damn, that would be unfortunate for the little critter.




> He can go to School here , he has two cousins who are in the same predicament who go to schoiol here


Stateless children can be accepted into Thai school, but cannot graduate and get a P6 or M6 Certificate. There was a once off program 6 months or so ago where the Prime Minister granted 1000 or some such minimal amount of stateless children the right to graduate and get their P6 certificate.  

So without a Thai ID card he cannot get any school qualifications or certificates.

----------


## Fluke

> Fluke have you ever read the UK government website about 'stateless people' ? I didn't think so. Your son must be classified a UK citizen by you being registered as the father? Or have I been drinkin too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Forms to register as a British citizen, British subject or British overseas territories citizen for a stateless person.
> 
> ...



  I have, have you ?

you must have been in the UK or a
British overseas territory at the
beginning of the period of 3 years
ending with the date of application


you should not have been absent
from the United Kingdom or British
overseas territory for more than 270
days in that 3 year period

----------


## Luigi

Well, can you at least raffle him off or something?

----------


## Pragmatic

> I have, have you ?


 Told you I'd bin drinkin.

----------


## Fluke

> Stateless children can be accepted into Thai school, but cannot graduate and get a P6 or M6 Certificate. There was a once off program 6 months or so ago where the Prime Minister granted 1000 or some such minimal amount of stateless children the right to graduate and get their P6 certificate.  
> 
> So without a Thai ID card he cannot get any school qualifications or certificates.


  A few years ago, my Sons uncle finished local school at 16 years old and he was given full Thai ID and he was also previously stateless . 
   Although that isnt guaranteed and there seems to be no set rules and those none set rules are not followed .
  Prayruth did state last week , he did order that all  non documented children in Thai Schools to be given Thai ID and Nationality

----------


## wasabi

> Well, can you at least raffle him off or something?


What has surprised Me is the lack of TD Samaritans on here, I expected a least an offer from somebody to take this child in , supply a Nanny , and let the parents Skype the child to keep up contact.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> if I do get him a UK PP, then I have to think about his Thai Visas
> 
> 
> Well yes, that would be awfully inconvenient for you.
> 
> Best to leave him passport-less.
> ...



  It wouldnt be a free flight .
The point is that he would then be liable to deportation to the UK, which would be an alien Country to him where he may have no family and may not be able to speak the language, and he would lose his right to stay in Thailand (because theres nowhere to deport him too) 

)

----------


## Luigi

Clusterfluke.
_/ˈkləstərˌfləke/_
*Noun* 
_a disastrously mishandled situation or undertaking._

http://www.merriam-webster.com/

----------


## Fluke

> Clusterfluke.
> _/ˈkləstərˌfləke/_
> *Noun* 
> _a disastrously mishandled situation or undertaking._
> 
> Dictionary and Thesaurus | Merriam-Webster


  Yes, a difficult situation , but I am and have handled it quite well, to the best of my abilities .

----------


## Luigi

Usage: 

_Smeg's broken out of jail and has Ant's address. What a total clusterfluke. 


Loytoy just logged in while opening a Bacardi Breezer Lite. This is going to be a clusterfluke and a half._

----------


## buriramboy

On the off chance this isn't a troll you should be doing everything humanely possible to get your son to the UK for the simple reason it's the responsible thing to do. You have no reason to stay in Thailand other than cheap beer and whores and if that's more important to you than giving your son the best possible chance in life as in being brought up and educated in the UK then you've failed as a parent on an almighty scale.

----------


## patsycat

Poor wee mite.  Probably just needs a big cuddle.

I send a big hug to little fluke.  And a snuffly kiss.  and a tickle!

----------


## Fluke

> On the off chance this isn't a troll you should be doing everything humanely possible to get your son to the UK for the simple reason it's the responsible thing to do. You have no reason to stay in Thailand other than cheap beer and whores and if that's more important to you than giving your son the best possible chance in life as in being brought up and educated in the UK then you've failed as a parent on an almighty scale.


  Thanks : That is the reality , thats is what I have to do .
I need to do the right thing .

----------


## Fluke

> Poor wee mite.  Probably just needs a big cuddle.
> 
> I send a big hug to little fluke.  And a snuffly kiss.  and a tickle!


  Yes, but that is how it all starts off .
A little cuddle , a big hug , a kiss and a tickle.............next thing you know .
Its morning time and you, we still havent slept .
   "Its gone to sleep , youve killed it"

----------


## wasabi

I think somebody has got their wires crossed.

----------


## Fluke

> You're not a victim Fluke.
> 
> Whether this story is true or not - and likely not, it's just too stupid - or whether you're trolling or not you're a fucking idiot who deserves to be called a fucking idiot.
> 
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> Ps. I don't stand for the national anthem.


  You do sound like someone from a council estate who went to a Polytechnic after school  which changed its name to a University and you think that you are clever , really, you are not . 
    You are not naturally clever , just an oik who knows a few big words , not even that , all that education and your vocabulary is still limited .
  You probably spent all your time in the bar , learning street talk .

----------


## barrylad66

you never seem to get angry fluke. why is that?   :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> Poor wee mite.  Probably just needs a big cuddle.
> 
> I send a big hug to little fluke.  And a snuffly kiss.  and a tickle!
> 
> 
>   Yes, but that is how it all starts off .
> ...


I don't understand what you are saying there. Kill who?

Just give your child a cuddle.  If i was in Thailand i would.  Kids are not its.  And in most families they are loved.  till the end of the earth.

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> You're not a victim Fluke.
> 
> Whether this story is true or not - and likely not, it's just too stupid - or whether you're trolling or not you're a fucking idiot who deserves to be called a fucking idiot.
> 
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> ...


At least he knows how to bring up children.  Where you seem to be lacking.

----------


## Fluke

> .
> Its morning time and you, we still havent slept .
>    "Its gone to sleep , youve killed it"


I don't understand what you are saying there. Kill who?
.[/QUOTE]

  Errmm a reference to Morning time , excess chang.............anyway nevermind 
PM me if you want more details as its quite personal

----------


## patsycat

Hey, you seem to have said everything here, why should i pm you.

All we want to know is that your child is ok.  that's all.

----------


## David48atTD

> <snip>
> Just give your child a cuddle.  If i was in Thailand i would.  Kids are not its.  And in most families they are loved.  till the end of the earth.


That's why we love you Auntie Patsy

----------


## Chittychangchang

Is this thread for real Fluke??

----------


## barrylad66

^
nope

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> <snip>
> Just give your child a cuddle.  If i was in Thailand i would.  Kids are not its.  And in most families they are loved.  till the end of the earth.
> 
> 
> That's why we love you Auntie Patsy


Your kids absolutely adore me!!  Even if they have never met me

And it is very odd that there are so many twins on TD

Off to watch Rio now...

----------


## Fluke

> Hey, you seem to have said everything here, why should i pm you.
> 
> All we want to know is that your child is ok.  that's all.


  He isnt OK by my standard but he is OK by theirs
These are backward tree dwelling people whose only consideration is about the next meal or beer

----------


## Fluke

> Is this thread for real Fluke??


  It is, well it was, such as life, situations change

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> 
> Hey, you seem to have said everything here, why should i pm you.
> 
> All we want to know is that your child is ok.  that's all.
> 
> 
>   He isnt OK by my standard but he is OK by theirs
> ...


Re 'the tree dwellers' ... are you referring to the lady in question, your son ... or Thai people in general?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> You're not a victim Fluke.
> 
> Whether this story is true or not - and likely not, it's just too stupid - or whether you're trolling or not you're a fucking idiot who deserves to be called a fucking idiot.
> 
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> ...


Well that's your opinion - a bizarrely detailed opinion - and you're entitled to it but I'll just point out that you posted it at 1:13 AM.

Why is that relevant? Because it's yet another inconsistency and self-contradiction in a long-line of inconsistencies and self-contradictions from you.

You fucking idiot.  ::chitown::

----------


## VocalNeal

Kanchanburi is an OK place. I say go for it. Who knows there might be a few lookers in the village?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by patsycat
> ...



   Her and her family

----------


## crackerjack101

Fluke; We'll be back in the next few days. Can we help you out here.
We've fostered before and wouldn't be adverse to doing it again if it would help you and your child.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


Fair enough *Fluke*, I can appreciate your analysis of their (her and her family) intellectual and emotional quotient.

Maybe time to walk away, find someone more worthy of your affection and attention.

Cut your losses.

There are lot's of amazing Lassies in Thailand who maybe are looking for you.

Maybe also time to stop this thread, it's been an interesting read, but all good things have closure.

----------


## Iceman123

Fluke is an itinerant dosser who has completely screwed with a local family and brought them grief and another mouth to feed. The only help he needs is a jag in the head.

----------


## patsycat

So many people have tried to give you advice about getting your son a British passport, and you just seem to think that you know better.

Like the standing up for the Anthem.  You know better.  And you attack people who have been trying to help.

Those people are actually going to veto everything that you say from now on.  Because they think that you are a stupid troll.  There is no child, no son.  You are just playing with peoples emotions.  Which happens when children are involved.

And these people, who want to help, seem to know the ins and outs of getting your son registered better than you.  So listen and read what they have to say.

And don't get on your high horse.

You talk about tree people,  jeez - you laid down and did the sex thing and produced a child.  Now you have to accept that.  And get on with it.  For the next 50 or so years!!

----------


## patsycat

David48, i think these guys have to see the pic of your twins and my vodka!!

It just makes me smile!!  Every time!!

----------


## Fluke

> So many people have tried to give you advice about getting your son a British passport, and you just seem to think that you know better.
> 
> Like the standing up for the Anthem.  You know better.  And you attack people who have been trying to help.
> 
> Those people are actually going to veto everything that you say from now on.  Because they think that you are a stupid troll.  There is no child, no son.  You are just playing with peoples emotions.  Which happens when children are involved.
> 
> And these people, who want to help, seem to know the ins and outs of getting your son registered better than you.  So listen and read what they have to say.
> 
> And don't get on your high horse.
> ...



  There really is no need to adopt that kind of attitude .
I have not attacked anybody and I am grateful for people trying to help .
But I have read all the forms and I do know what the requirements are for him obtaining a UK PP .
   I have also spoken directly to UK Embassy officials and they told me , face to face, and they that he isnt eligible for a UK PP .
   I have read all the documents and I do know what the requirements are .
We have had quite a civil discussion about this and there is no need to you to take such an unpleasant stance .

----------


## patsycat

I'm sorry if i came accross as unpleasant.  I was just thinking about what is best for you and your child.

Sorry again.  Give him a hug from his Aunty Pats!!

----------


## Luigi

If you're ever down in BKK with the little nipper, give us a shout Fluke. 

Both of ye are more than welcome.



There's a big tree in the front so he should get a good night's sleep up there.

----------


## patsycat

OOFS...

----------


## Neverna

^^  :smiley laughing:

----------


## patsycat

Fuck, i shouldn't laugh!!

----------


## Dillinger

:rofl:

----------


## patsycat

We should not laugh.  Stoickly non laughter.

Shite, i giggled.  Very bad for my eye wrinkles.

----------


## David48atTD

> David48, i think these guys have to see the pic of your twins and my vodka!!
> 
> It just makes me smile!!  Every time!!


Only because it's you ...

----------


## patsycat

Just to let others know, that was years ago!!

Still makes me laugh!!  Kisses to the boys.

----------


## Fluke

Just received a message, shes coming back .
Seems like shes coming to stay with me for three weeks 
I just need to find out first whether this is a friendly visit or business

----------


## NZdick1983

Cute kids, David.. you are a lucky man...

we are still trying for a child.

Have a great weekend guys/gals.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> we are still trying for a child.


 There's times when me and the missus have 3 going spare.  :Smile:  

Dick, my kids were conceived using IVF in BKK. If you need any advice just ask.

----------


## NZdick1983

Thank you, sincerely guys.. it's a bit of an emotional topic for us at the moment TBH.

I will PM you, Pragmatic.

----------


## AntRobertson

My kids were conceived on the sofa in the living room (if I got the dates/math right).

The sofa's for sale if that's any help.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicethaiza

Good..If I want a baby where I can find handsome man for that ka lol just kidding

Good luck with you 3 week ka Fluke,,hope you can find out and what you plan for that ka

----------


## Luigi

> Just received a message, shes coming back .


Well for foks sake, get a boobs pic for us this time.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> get a boobs pic for us.


do you like big or small boobs?  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

Instant Family?

Did anyone say: Just add hot water?

----------


## NZdick1983

> My kids were conceived on the sofa in the living room (if I got the dates/math right).  The sofa's for sale if that's any help.


SOLD! I'll try anything, if increases our chances haha... just need to sterilize that bad boy first 55 

 :bananaman:

----------


## AntRobertson

Done deal. Sofa is cheap but postage and packaging might be a killer.

Wouldn't have it cleaned either - you'll wash all the mojo out.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ haha.. ok, but maybe mixed DNA... please write your return address clearly mate (for child support payments heh)..

----------


## Bettyboo

> we are still trying for a child


Advice: try taking it out of her pooperhole and stick it in the other hole...  :Smile: 
(I know it's not as much fun, but the children will come out white instead of chocolate coloured this way.)



&: is this thread still going??? Has the nipper got a passport yet? Has a policeman come around to plant drugs (allegedly) in Fluke's apartment yet?

----------


## wasabi

Has Flukes new surrogate mother returned, to enhance his already wonderful life in Paradise.

----------


## NZdick1983

> Advice: try taking it out of her pooperhole and stick it in the other hole...


I swear, I knew someone would say that... 55

never been a backdoor bandit...  :Baby:  :Icon16:  :Fingersx:

----------


## VocalNeal

> we are still trying for a child.


My mate/friend Cynthia went through the whole IVF thing. 

She monitored her temperature if I remember correctly. Kept records drew diagrams etc. to know when the correct day was. 

Are you guys doing all that?

Have you both been tested? I guess your test is easier?

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Nothing as scientific as that bro... but thanks...

I guess we should do the same..

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> get a boobs pic for us.
> 
> 
> do you like big or small boobs?


Any size, as long as they're_ Au Naturel_ and in my face.  :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Any size, as long as they're Au Naturel and in my face.



This is ok for you?  :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> Nothing as scientific as that bro... but thanks...


Is it possible to try too hard? 

She probably knows more about what's going on than you do?:-)

----------


## Pragmatic

> never been a backdoor bandit...


 Cum cum, pun intended, Dick we've all slipped out of the storm and into the foul at some time or other. :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Good..If I want a baby where I can find handsome man for that ka lol just kidding


   If you were serious, I would be able to participate in proceedings .

----------


## Gazza

> we are still trying for a child.


You've been here long enough to know what you have to do.

Post pictures of the positions you've tried. No need for you to be in them, just your wife will do.
We, at TEAK DOctORS, will get back to you regarding the best position, amount of belly love jelly, and other technical advice and stuff.

 :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> ^ Nothing as scientific as that bro... but thanks...
> 
> I guess we should do the same..


Take her tights off first. That usually helps.   :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

^ haha... you guys always cheer me up...

or tie me up and beat me senseless... one of the 2..  :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

> If you were serious, I would be able to participate in proceedings .


I am a ladyboy you ok? hehe...was joke kaa not serious at all  :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Has Flukes new surrogate mother returned, to enhance his already wonderful life in Paradise.


  Yep, after getting blocked on FB and deleted, she contacted mt yesterday asking to come and stay for a few weeks and we arranged and agreed upon an agreeable arrangement

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> 
> Has Flukes new surrogate mother returned, to enhance his already wonderful life in Paradise.
> 
> 
>   Yep, after getting blocked on FB and deleted, she contacted mt yesterday asking to come and stay for a few weeks and we arranged and agreed upon an agreeable arrangement


How many breakfast BJ's per week?

----------


## Fluke

^ My negotiating skills seem to be better than your imagination  :Wink:

----------


## Luigi

Seven.


Good man.  :Smile:

----------


## grasshopper

So knocking out this kid/kids was no Fluke, na?

Explain yourself lad!

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> 
> Has Flukes new surrogate mother returned, to enhance his already wonderful life in Paradise.
> 
> 
>   Yep, after getting blocked on FB and deleted, she contacted mt yesterday asking to come and stay for a few weeks and we arranged and agreed upon an agreeable arrangement


You don't wise up do you.

----------


## Luigi

You better hope the mother doesn't twig on that a bargirl you don't know is moving in to take her place, bud.

----------


## wasabi

> So knocking out this kid/kids was no Fluke, na?
> 
> Explain yourself lad!


No problem for Fluke to knock one out, on another thread he offered to a Female Poster to father her child .

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by grasshopper
> 
> 
> So knocking out this kid/kids was no Fluke, na?
> 
> Explain yourself lad!
> 
> 
> No problem for Fluke to knock one out, on another thread he offered to a Female Poster to father her child .




   "She" is a ladyboy .

----------


## stroller

You could still indulge in the activity though.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by grasshopper
> ...


So I suppose the child you would father would be a little shit.?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wasabi
> ...


  I really dont think that it would get that far .
Did you pass your exams in biology at school ?

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by NZdick1983
> 
> 
> Cute kids, David.. you are a lucky man...
> 
> we are still trying for a child.
> 
> Have a great weekend guys/gals. 
> 
> ...


True dat:
https://www.theguardian.com/society/...ssion-research

----------


## CaptainNemo

> My kids were conceived on the sofa in the living room (if I got the dates/math right).
> 
> The sofa's for sale if that's any help.


I thought you were a bummer.

----------


## Fluke

> My kids were conceived on the sofa in the living room (if I got the dates/math right).
> 
> The sofa's for sale if that's any help.


  Sounds like a special kind of sofa . 
Maybe NZdick1983 would like to spend a few nights on it with his Mrs ?
Can you hire it out ?

----------


## stroller

One might contract a narcissistic psychosis from sitting on it.

----------


## NZdick1983

> Sounds like a special kind of sofa . Maybe NZdick1983 would like to spend a few nights on it with his Mrs ? Can you hire it out ?


I'm worried about hygiene - not to mention cross contamination of DNA...

I've watched Me, myself and Irene.. I'm not completely ignorant.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> My kids were conceived on the sofa in the living room (if I got the dates/math right).
> 
> The sofa's for sale if that's any help. 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a bummer.


Your fantasies - - - - - - - - > Actual reality.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by grasshopper
> ...


She is beautiful??... :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

> So I suppose the child you would father would be a little shit.?


Maybe they are very cute children who knows,,lets try... :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Cujo
> 
> So I suppose the child you would father would be a little shit.?
> 
> 
> Maybe they are very cute children who knows,,lets try...


But what if they're little shits? Flush 'em?

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Cujo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


What do you mean?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Cujo
> ...


   Ladyboys were born as males and thus they dont have any womb or ovaries, so they cannot get pregnant or give birth .

----------


## stroller

They could produce 'a little shit' though.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iceman123

> They could produce 'a little shit' though.


Yes, just like your parents did.
 ::chitown::

----------


## Nicethaiza

555+ :rofl:

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> 
> They could produce 'a little shit' though. 
> 
> 
> Yes, just like your parents did.


Ouch !


BTW, I like this thread, never fails to deliver

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by Cujo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


That is absolutely correct, no ifs or buts it's like Fluke said it.
It's the brightest thing I've ever heard you say, excellent .

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Cujo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


You're shitting me right?

----------


## wasabi

> Instant Family?
> 
> Did anyone say: Just add hot water?


Your Avatar has landed you in hot water with Fluke.

----------


## Fluke

I cannot believe this . Happened again  tonight .
Just walking home after getting some late night food .
A young lady walks with me still wearing her college uniform .
We walk back to my condo .
I ask how old she was, she says 19
She took a shower and laid on the bed 
I removed the towel and went in head first .
20 minutes later she says "Moot laow" 
I have to go home , my parents will beat me if I dont .
She gets dressed and goes off home .

----------


## wasabi

Happened again, how has this happened before.

----------


## Fluke

> Happened again, how has this happened before.



  Sorting females out .
Getting them sorted out first .
Then they  just say thanks , get dressed and leave .
There seems to be different rules of engagement here

----------


## Pragmatic

> I cannot believe this . Happened again tonight . Just walking home after getting some late night food . A young lady walks with me still wearing her college uniform . We walk back to my condo . I ask how old she was, she says 19 She took a shower and laid on the bed I removed the towel and went in head first . 20 minutes later she says "Moot laow" I have to go home , my parents will beat me if I dont . She gets dressed and goes off home .


 At that point you fell off the sofa and woke up?

----------


## aging one

^ This porky was just a bit too much.  I think he has forgotten he has a son.

----------


## AntRobertson

> This porky was just a bit too much. I think he has forgotten he has a son


My thoughts exactly.

----------


## pickel

The moral of this story is Fluke is shite at eating pussy.

----------


## barrylad66

This troll has run its course I think

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Remind me not to mess with the Iceman.. gives me chills..  :Fingersx:

----------


## wasabi

Be careful Fluke, looks like your a soft touch by predatory college girls and experienced older women.
They are just useing you.
Stop being abused by clever women Fluke.

----------


## Fluke

> The moral of this story is Fluke is shite at eating pussy.



  That was all that it took .
She just got up and left .
I told her to come back again today .
Dont know whether she will or not
She wouldnt give me any contact details .
No phone number, facebook friends, or anything else 
I have asked her to come around today .
But I asked her to come around in normal clothes and not to wear her uniform

----------


## Pragmatic

> But I asked her to come around in normal clothes and not to wear her uniform


Why? Was the uniform 'extras'?

----------


## stroller

Good luck.

----------


## AntRobertson

> That was all that it took .
> She just got up and left .
> I told her to come back again today .
> Dont know whether she will or not
> She wouldnt give me any contact details .
> No phone number, facebook friends, or anything else 
> I have asked her to come around today .
> But I asked her to come around in normal clothes and not to wear her uniform


She'll definitely be back. She would be mad not to.

A guy that trolls a forum about a kid and picking up prostitutes as surrogate mother-figures is definitely quite the catch after all.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> "Moot laow"


Since yesterday I read this words I just understand it now!! so today she will come to see you the same time?  :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
>  "Moot laow"
> 
> 
> Since yesterday I read this words I just understand it now!! so today she will come to see you the same time?


  She said that she would, but she hasnt so far. 
She was probably just being polite when she said that she would come again tomorrow
although she got home quite latelast night and so she might not be allowed out for a while .
   She did receive a text message last night and she told me to hurry up and get on with it as she need to go home otherwise she would get a beating at home .
  At your service sweetie, at your service, straight into 5 th gear

----------


## Luigi

This story needed a bit more foreplay before climaxing.  :Smile:  Too quick, this time round.

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
>  "Moot laow"
> 
> 
> Since yesterday I read this words I just understand it now!! so today she will come to see you the same time?


มืดแล้ว
She must have been pretty ugly to need to hide in Fluke's house until it's dark!

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


  She was actually quite attractive .
8 out of 10 compared to other Uni girls
And on a different scale to the "working in a bar to support my two kids in the village" Red light girls

----------


## Nicethaiza

> She was actually quite attractive . 8 out of 10 compared to other Uni girls


Post a pic... :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Post a pic...


 Pics, or it never happened.

----------


## Dillinger

You have to be some kind of sad friendless fukker to share your sexploits on an anonymous Thai expat forum.

A bit like going on a golfing forum and bragging about a double bogie

----------


## AntRobertson

> You have to be some kind of sad friendless fukker to share your made up sexploits on an anonymous Thai expat forum.


FTFY.

----------


## Dillinger

True... :Smile: 

Pictures or didnt happen

----------


## Cujo

Who was taking care of the boy while he was out trolling for uni students?

----------


## Dillinger

He probably uses the kid as bait.

----------


## baldrick

> The moral of this story is Fluke is shite at eating pussy.


or saw the micro penis




> He probably uses the kid as bait.


where would you place the hooks ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Who was taking care of the boy while he was out trolling for uni students?


I doubt he left him unattended, he's not _that_ irresponsible.

He probably hired another prostitute from off the street to babysit and act as a surrogate mother.

----------


## Luigi

> You have to be some kind of sad friendless fukker to share your sexploits on an anonymous Thai expat forum.






> Told her I'd buy her some bigger tits, whilst backscuttling her



 :Smile: 




(. )  (               ................0)

----------


## patsycat

Didn't the ex come down from her tree to work things out?

Maybe she took the boy for an icecream for ten minutes.

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> 
> Happened again, how has this happened before.
> 
> 
> 
>   Sorting females out .
> Getting them sorted out first .
> ...


When you met her she was wearing her college uniform .

----------


## Pragmatic

> When you met her she was wearing her college uniform .


Fluke paid 'extra' for the uniform.

----------


## Nicethaiza

2,000 baht for the uniform... :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ where from?

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> She was actually quite attractive . 8 out of 10 compared to other Uni girls
> 
> 
> Post a pic...


While we are waiting for *Fluke* to Post a Pic we could make our own thoughts on the matter at hand ...

Maybe she was ...


Double Trouble?



Or the girl next door?



The Business Look?



The invitation?



Busting out with the Good Girl / Bad Girl look?


Have to say, I'm a bit partial to this Lassie ...

Credit to Stickboy for this one ...

So *Fluke*, here's a selection for you, if you can't locate an image from that night of passion, maybe you can approximate her looks by referring to one of the above?

Other members comments are also welcomed.

----------


## Pragmatic

May be this beauty?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ That's clearly a bloke, Prag...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Cute wee booger, though...

----------


## thaimeme

> Cute wee booger, though...


 
Outside of the moles on his legs.

Lovely...

----------


## NZdick1983

Gives Tina the horn from his jail cell... (lucky it's not Sunday, with that provocative little minx)

BB and the Jeffster, can tag team him - spit roast style 55

I bags the delectable looking Uni student(s)... of the female variety please... post them via EMS...

----------


## Nicethaiza

"Moot laow" (meut laew)
I have to go home , my parents will beat me if I dont ... eiei :rofl:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Translate please, Za...Handsome something?...

----------


## Nicethaiza

> ^ Translate please, Za...Handsome something?...


Dikie can translate...

----------


## Neverna

> ^ Translate please, Za...Handsome something?...


It's dark now (so I have to go home)

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> 
> ^ Translate please, Za...Handsome something?...
> 
> 
> It's dark now (so I have to go home)


2nd time you have to translate this word... Khob khun ka... :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Five minute university. 

I like you= koi mak jao

I want to see you again=  koi yaak pop jao iik

Can I have your phone number= koi kwa naam-ba too la sap jao dai baw.

Works for me.

I wouldn't have a clue on how to get that China man in the sailor suit behind the wood shed though. Then again I would not want to. To each his own I guess. I like the looks of that busting out bad girl with the nice big ................................glasses.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> She was actually quite attractive . 8 out of 10 compared to other Uni girls
> 
> 
> Post a pic...


  I didnt take any, even if I did, I wouldnt show them to anyone, let alone upload them to anywhere.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I didnt take any, even if I did, I wouldnt show them to anyone, let alone upload them to anywhere.


 It never happened then.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Five minute university. 
> 
> I like you= koi mak jao
> 
> I want to see you again=  koi yaak pop jao iik
> 
> Can I have your phone number= koi kwa naam-ba too la sap jao dai baw.
> 
> Works for me.
> ...


Koi jin ta na garn ( imagine) jao wao lao...hehe.. :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> I didnt take any, even if I did, I wouldnt show them to anyone, let alone upload them to anywhere.
> 
> 
>  It never happened then.


  Did you take a dump this morning ?
Unless you upload a photo of yourself on the job, then you didnt.
When was the last time that you took a photo of yourself doing a dump?
You must be suffering from constipation if that was the last time that you did a dump

----------


## Dillinger

Theres only one person full of shit on this thread Fluke

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
>  "Moot laow"
> 
> 
> Since yesterday I read this words I just understand it now!! so today she will come to see you the same time?


 No further contact all, found her on FB and sent a friend request, unanswered .
She did actually say "Set leow" and it was me who said "moot leow" to seek confirmation .
  It is quite disappointing when they have to tell you , I thought that she just did a hiccup .
  No contorted facial expression or clenched fists , not even any noise.....just something that resembled a  hiccup

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


Fluke, that's the most unconvincing post you've written in this thread. It stinks of bollocks - absolute sweaty, stinky, piss-soaked bollocks. 

Now, try again. Let's get this story back on track.  

 :tieme:

----------


## Kurgen

> It is quite disappointing when they have to tell you , I thought that she just did a hiccup .
> No contorted facial expression or clenched fists , not even any noise.....just something that resembled a hiccup


proving that even in your imagination, you're still shit in bed  :Smile:

----------


## Nicethaiza

what you know about her cuz you only met her a short time..so you know her real name and can find her on facebook?

----------


## Kurgen

her name was Davina and when she came her clit was 6" long, made a right mess didn't she Fluck?

----------


## Fluke

> what you know about her cuz you only met her a short time..so you know her real name and can find her on facebook?


  I went back the next evening to try to see her again, she wasnt there , just her friends were there , one was a ladyboy , Ive been on nodding terms with her since she used to be a he, which was only about six months ago .
   I asked where she was and she said that she wasnt here , I asked her whether she was her friend ion FB and she said that she was .
  So I asked her to come back to my room and I opened my FB and she typed in her name , friend request sent, accepted and I asked her to locate her friend, which she did and I sent her  a request .
  That cost me 500 Baht.................although I would prefer not to go into detail

----------


## Cujo

Oh FFS.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> 
> what you know about her cuz you only met her a short time..so you know her real name and can find her on facebook?
> 
> 
>   I went back the next evening to try to see her again, she wasnt there , just her friends were there , one was a ladyboy , Ive been on nodding terms with her since she used to be a he, which was only about six months ago .
>    I asked where she was and she said that she wasnt here , I asked her whether she was her friend ion FB and she said that she was .
>   So I asked her to come back to my room and I opened my FB and she typed in her name , friend request sent, accepted and I asked her to locate her friend, which she did and I sent her  a request .
>   That cost me 500 Baht.................although I would prefer not to go into detail


So, the LadyBoy you took back to your room cost Bht 500 ?

BTW, the expression 'nodding terms' did make me grin, I haven't heard that term since my Dad used it.

It's my experience that a Thai is more likely to smile or gesture with their chin then to use the western style head nod.

That said, I'm not on a head nodding basis with any LadyBoys.

I like this recent development in the story ... has piqued my interest again.

----------


## stroller

Fluke will be inundated with FB friend requests from other ladyboys now... new opportunities for a surrogate mom arise...

----------


## fishlocker

That said, I'm not on a head nodding basis with any LadyBoys

Therein lies a Neil and Bob joke but I'm not going there. Never have never will. You all can take a poke at it if you feel the need.

----------


## fishlocker

My Fluke meter detects an undercurrent of it's own. Not too shocking, that's Thailand. Got to love it for what it is or what it's not or what it appears to be on the surface.


The fish.

----------


## Pragmatic

> That cost me 500 Baht.................although I would prefer not to go into detail


Right, who's going to ask first? He obviously wants someone to do so.

----------


## Neverna

No need to ask him. We know.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

So according to Fluke's story he 'rescued' his three year old son from a life of squalor and deprivation (after a few months) and took him back to live with him at his room in CM. 

The room that he takes a steady stream of sex-workers back to. And stays up to all hours posting about it on a forum. 

Well, at least that being when he's not out drinking and picking-up said sex-workers and presumably leaving his three year old alone to his own devices.

----------


## fishlocker

Come on now let's be fair most three-year-olds devices are pretty benign. At four or five I'd start to worry. 

I'm recalling a film that featured The Artful Dodger I saw as a child. Nice kids, bad circumstances.

----------


## wasabi

Fluke is only telling us how it is living in Thailand , that's why most of you are attracted to the country, encounters with interesting Thai people. Fluke tells it like it is, you never know what is going to happen next.

----------


## Luigi

> Fluke tells it like it is, you never know what is going to happen next.


I'm pretty sure it's sex with a 19 yr old jungle-child he just met on a park bench.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by wasabi
> 
> 
> Fluke tells it like it is, you never know what is going to happen next.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's sex with a 19 yr old jungle-child he just met on a park bench.


  Well, I didnt have sex with her, she wasnt from the jungle and I didnt meet her on the park bench .
  She was ethnic Thai , 5 foot ish and 40 kilos ish , long black hair , teeth braces and blue contact lenses .
   She did seem quite apprehensive , unwilling and so I respected that.
It only got as far as teenage fumbling around .
   I would never participate in anything unless the other person was completely willing , compliant and wanted too .
  She left happy and content enough , me too, neither of us left with a bad taste in our mouths

----------


## stroller

She needs a bit of grooming and all will be fine.

----------


## Nicethaiza

confuse and headache.. :Confused:

----------


## AntRobertson

> confuse and headache..


All you need to know is that Fluke is full of shit and gets some perverse pleasure from trolling the forum with made up stories about 'kidnapped' children and his encounters with prostitutes.

Nothing he posts is true.

----------


## Bettyboo

> 5 foot ish and 40 kilos ish , long black hair , teeth braces and blue contact lenses .







> neither of us left with a bad taste in our mouths


Unlike when you sucked her LB friend off; but, only 500 baht...

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Nicethaiza
> 
> confuse and headache..
> 
> 
> All you need to know is that Fluke is full of shit and gets some perverse pleasure from trolling the forum with made up stories about 'kidnapped' children and his encounters with prostitutes.
> 
> Nothing he posts is true.



  I honestly wish that it wasnt all true, unfortunately it is

----------


## AntRobertson

> I honestly wish that it wasnt all true, unfortunately it is


You really do go out of an evening picking up sex workers to find a mother-figure for a son that you leave alone and unattended whilst doing so or when you're out drinking or staying up to all hours posting on the forum?

Oh, well that's much better than the alternative of it all being a troll then.

----------


## aging one

More than that Ant, he is attempting to say he is pulling in university students and doing them as well. Just pure BS and a shit dad as well.

Not a word about the kid for a while now. Full time father my ass.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> I honestly wish that it wasnt all true, unfortunately it is
> 
> 
> You really do go out of an evening picking up sex workers to find a mother-figure for a son that you leave alone and unattended whilst doing so or when you're out drinking or staying up to all hours posting on the forum?
> 
> Oh, well that's much better than the alternative of it all being a troll then.


  Well that isnt what happened . I didnt go out to pick a sex worker up.
I went out to get a late night snack. Around midnight .
I ordered my food and was waiting for it to be cooked and thats when I got talking to the woman also standing around waiting .
   It wasnt until a few days later that I realised what her job was .
And as soon as  I found out, I called the whole thing off .
I also have never left my Son on his own

----------


## AntRobertson

> I also have never left my Son on his own


So when you're out picking up assorted prostitutes, students, and ladyboys before taking them back to your room with you you take your son along?

That's great, at least your not an irresponsible parent.

----------


## Fluke

> So when you're out picking up assorted prostitutes, students, and ladyboys before taking them back to your room with you you take your son along?
> .


    No, I dont take him along

----------


## Iceman123

^
Tell the truth Fluke, we all know that your son is no longer in your custody!

----------


## AntRobertson

> No, I dont take him along


Oh OK, good. So when you're out picking up assorted prostitutes, students, and ladyboys someone else is watching your son for you? Presumably in your room, where you take the assorted prostitutes, students, and ladyboys back to.

Really got this parenting thing nailed haven't you.

----------


## Pragmatic

> It wasnt until a few days later that I realised what her job was . And as soon as I found out, I called the whole thing off .


  :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:  How long you lived in Thailand Fluke?

----------


## wasabi

I really appreciate your revelations of Thai life Fluke, it's a great insight into what can happen if you live in Thailand long time.

----------


## Fluke

> ^
> Tell the truth Fluke, we all know that your son is no longer in your custody!


  He isnrt . C&Ping a Email to my mum

 Things  arent going too good with Ben, when I bought him back from the village he wasnt very well, so I took him to the doctors who gave him some medicine , we went back a few days later and the doctor said that Bens well on his way to recovery and theres no need to bring him back again .
   I needed then to go on a four day Visa run out the Country and there wa no one to take care of Ben, Bens mother wanted to see him so she came here to stay and take care of him.
   First day that she was here she started drinking at 2 PM , all day long, then 10 PM that night she came back saying that Ben was sick and she wanted to rush him to Hospital , I tried to tell her that Ben was OK and that there was no need to go to hospital and that she had been drinking and it was 10 PM at night , but, I said that we could all go to the hospital tomorrow, for a check up .
  She stormed off with him and drove to the hospital , where he got diagnosed with having a cold . She asked me to pay the hospital bill, but I refused 
   I tried to explain to her that there was no need to take Ben to hospital and that is why I wasnt going to pay for the needless hospital trip .
   She just started shouting at me , I asked her to stop shouting, but she wouldnt , so I closed the door , she then started kicking the door and it was about to break , so I went outside , closed the door and went to put a padlock on it with the intention of getting away from there ,  as I had my back turned she picked up a stiletto and went to hot me on the back of the head with it ,  I pushed her away to stop her from hitting me , I finished closing the door and went for a walk to get away .
   When I got back, she had gone and taken Ben with her back to the village , she told her mum that Ben was very sick and that I wouldnt take him to hospital and she had to take him on her own and when she got back I attacked  her up .
  They then got all my clothes and took them outside and set fire to them, made a video and posted it to me .
    So, not going too good

----------


## stroller

> Well that isnt what happened .


Just ignore the troll.

----------


## David48atTD

^^  Fluke ... great story ... I'm interested again.

I can see how it happened now.

You must be feeling devastated with your current situation and wondering how to resolve it.

May I ask, because I haven't been following all your threads, is the email above recent?  Meaning that your son was recently kidnapped? and the only clothes you have are the ones you are standing in?

Have the Police been informed of both incidents?

Thanks for restoring my faith.


BTW, what size are you?  I've got heaps of clothes, near new which I never wear anymore and post them to you,

----------


## katie23

Fluke's life (if any of this was true) is more entertaining than a soap opera  ::chitown:: 
I hope he still has clothes & is not going around Chiang Mai(?) nekkid. 

David, pls give him some clothes. Can you send me some too? If they don't fit, I'll sell them. Lol. Btw, the pic of your twins (for Patsy) was priceless! 

There are so many inconsistencies in this story that Jean Luc Piccard was right to do a facepalm (made me chuckle).

----------


## barrylad66

> Originally Posted by Iceman123
> 
> 
> ^
> Tell the truth Fluke, we all know that your son is no longer in your custody!
> 
> 
>   He isnrt . C&Ping a Email to my mum
> 
> ...


Post it up here then if it happened   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fluke

> Fluke's life (if any of this was true) is more entertaining than a soap opera 
> I hope he still has clothes & is not going around Chiang Mai(?) nekkid. 
> 
> David, pls give him some clothes. Can you send me some too? If they don't fit, I'll sell them. Lol. Btw, the pic of your twins (for Patsy) was priceless! 
> 
> There are so many inconsistencies in this story that Jean Luc Piccard was right to do a facepalm (made me chuckle).



   Do you need everything explained to you ?
It was just the clothes that I kept in the village
They were just old clothes anyway, clothes that were about to be thrown away , but I wore them in the village .
    I have , had , two sets of clothes , nice clean new ones for my place in the city and shitty old clothes for the village , those were the ones that got burnt, not that I wanted to wear them again, anyway

----------


## AntRobertson

Dear gawd you must be one sad and lonely individual.

----------


## Cujo

> She stormed off with him and drove to the hospital


She has a car and drives?

----------


## Nicethaiza

I follow this thread ...want to know the end hah.. :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> Dear gawd you must be one sad and lonely individual.


   Not me Ant mate , I spent all of last night eating and drinking with thais and felangs and everyone went home at sunrise , Im just having  a few beers before I hit the sack  
   Drinking mostly with three adorable , available , ladies from somewhere local .
 How about yourself ? In bed by midnight ?
    11 AM and Im about to crash out , Goodnight

----------


## AntRobertson

> I spent all of last night eating and drinking with thais and felangs and everyone went home at sunrise


That's not strictly true though is it.

There was that period around midnight when you went to the time and effort of posting a made-up email to your mother regarding the ongoing make-believe custody situation of your fictitious son.

Sad. Lonely.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> I spent all of last night eating and drinking with thais and felangs and everyone went home at sunrise
> 
> 
> That's not strictly true though is it.
> 
> There was that period around midnight when you went to the time and effort of posting a made-up email to your mother regarding the ongoing make-believe custody situation of your fictitious son.
> 
> Sad. Lonely.


  The out of hours drinking place is downstairs and I quite often nip upstairs to my condo for a piss and to do a post on teakdoor

----------


## David48atTD

> I follow this thread ...want to know the end hah..


*Thaiza*, do you think it will be a Happy Ending?

I hope so.

I love ...

----------


## AntRobertson

> The out of hours drinking place is downstairs and I quite often nip upstairs to my condo for a piss and to do a post on teakdoor


You also quite often post lies to get attention on an Internet forum.

Sad. Lonely.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> Dear gawd you must be one sad and lonely individual.
> 
> 
>    Not me Ant mate , I spent all of last night eating and drinking with thais and felangs and everyone went home at sunrise , Im just having  a few beers before I hit the sack  
>    Drinking mostly with three adorable , available , ladies from somewhere local .
>  How about yourself ? In bed by midnight ?
>     11 AM and Im about to crash out , Goodnight


WOW ... living the life.

Seriously, I've done quite a few all-nighters in Bangkok before, but usually staggered home about Dawn.

11am ... I'm in awe.

But I am a little concerned about your Son.

Considering his mother burnt your clothes in a moment of mis-aligned passion, I presume she didn't baby-sit him ... so who did take care of him all those hours you were enjoying the high-life?

We, the Forum, all do, collectively, worry about him ... you also.


Oh, also ... would love to see any photos of those _'three adorable , available , ladies from somewhere local'_ ... seriously, you must have taken a snap or two!

----------


## Fluke

> -believe custody situation of your fictitious son.
> 
> Sad. Lonely.


  I am calling you out on this Ant 
Come and drive the car up to the village tomorrow, Sunday
I will pay for everything  . I will hire a car and pay for petrol 
Its time for you to put up or shut up

----------


## AntRobertson

Nah.

It's your constantly changing and conveniently ever evolving story, you provide the proof. I'm not the one with the credibility issues here, troll-boy.

Besides, fucked if I'd ever want to voluntarily spend time cooped up in a car with a sad and lonely loser who trolls about his fictitious custody issues/son.

----------


## Munted

> I was speaking to a Lady the other day and She was a bit sad and homesick , turns out that She has a two month old daughter who is at home being taken care of by the Granny and the Mother wants to go home and take care of her , but She doesnt have the money . She lives an hour outside Kanchanaburi and Im sure that you could stay there for free, just providing the basics . Anyone interested ?


Yes I will take her on. Conditions:

Cooking
Cleaning
Is ugly
Sleeps with me
No sex
(occasional hand job excepted)
Max 5k per month pocket money

----------


## stroller

> I'm not the one with the credibility issues here


Are you sure?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AntRobertson

Yep, positive.

Posters like you and Smeg often call me a liar. But that's posters like you and Smeg so...  ::chitown::

----------


## stroller

> Yep, positive.


Good for you.
A positive, manufactured image.

----------


## AntRobertson

As opposed to the manufactured image from posters like you and Smeg...  ::chitown::

----------


## stroller

Another boring Sunday off 'work', rAnt?

 ::chitown::

----------


## AntRobertson

'I post you post I win'.

----------


## Fluke

> Yes I will take her on. Conditions:
> 
> Cooking
> Cleaning
> Is ugly
> Sleeps with me
> No sex
> (occasional hand job excepted)
> Max 5k per month pocket money



   When I see her next, I will let her know of your offer

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by Munted
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I will take her on. Conditions:
> 
> Cooking
> Cleaning
> Is ugly
> ...


Can you grab a photo off her Facebook site and post it here please so that we know what/who we are bidding on?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Munted
> ...


  I havent mastered the art of uploading photos to TD .
But, you can come and see in person , in real life .
She hangs around outside Johns place in CM .
Didnt see her tonight and a few days ago she wanted to go back to Nana plaza BKK .

----------


## Fluke

> There are so many inconsistencies in this story that Jean Luc Piccard was right to do a facepalm (made me chuckle).


  Just point out any thing that you feel is not consistent and I will explain .

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
>   She stormed off with him and drove to the hospital
> 
> 
> She has a car and drives?


  Her friend was driving, he has also been drinking

----------


## Fluke

> ^^  Fluke ... great story ... I'm interested again.
> 
> I can see how it happened now.
> 
> You must be feeling devastated with your current situation and wondering how to resolve it.
> 
> May I ask, because I haven't been following all your threads, is the email above recent?  Meaning that your son was recently kidnapped? and the only clothes you have are the ones you are standing in?
> 
> Have the Police been informed of both incidents?
> ...


  The E-mail was from last week and my Son got taken hostage and held to ransom four months ago .
  I went on a Visa run and she went back to the village with the agreement of meeting back at my home in a few days for Songkran .
   she and her family decided to go to Phukett to go and see her whore sister and they borrowed a lot of money to go there .
   I contact her and shes angry about something and that shes leaving............although she may come back in the future on certain conditions .
   Three weeks later she wants to come back..........but I have to repay the money back that they burrowed .
   I refused to pay the money .
Then I received an ultimatum, "Pay the money or you will never see your Son again"

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Can you grab a photo off her Facebook site and post it here please so that we know what/who we are bidding on?


Yeah, I wanna see her hands...

----------


## Pragmatic

> Can you grab a photo off her Facebook site and post it here please so that we know what/who we are bidding on?


Okay, so he can't post pictures on TD. But he can post a link to her Facebook page. But that ain't gonna happen.  :rofl: Any guesses why not?

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> Can you grab a photo off her Facebook site and post it here please so that we know what/who we are bidding on?
> 
> 
> Okay, so he can't post pictures on TD. But he can post a link to her Facebook page. But that ain't gonna happen. Any guesses why not?


  For one, I do believe that its against TD rules to post photos of people without their permission, Two , I respect other peoples privacy and three, There are some weirdos here on TD who use any personal information to go on the attack .
  I did previously post a Youtube video of myself on here and Harrybarracuda went through all my videos and friends list to try to gather some information, so I had to change my Youtube settings to private .
   So, no, no personal information on TD

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
> There are so many inconsistencies in this story that Jean Luc Piccard was right to do a facepalm (made me chuckle).
> 
> 
>   Just point out any thing that you feel is not consistent and I will explain .


By "explain" he means 'post even more bollocks'.

----------


## Fluke

You are getting quite repetitive now Ant .
You have made your point .
OK
You dont believe anything that I post, its all lies and nothing exists .
No Child, no Woman , no E-mails , nothing
Its all made up lies .
That is what you believe, you have stated that numerous times .
There is no need to keep repeating yourself
Everyone understands your point of view .
You are like some dullard sitting in the corner just saying "No it aint" to everything

----------


## AntRobertson

If you're going to attention whore you can hardly start bitching about the type of attention that you attract, Fluke.

----------


## Fluke

> If you're going to attention whore you can hardly start bitching about the type of attention that you attract, Fluke.


  This are discussion forums, we are discussing things, how about you going off and sitting on your own in the corner with you arms crossed and just keep repeating too yourself "No it aint, No it aint, no it aint" and save the rest of us the tedium of having to read your parrot like posts

----------


## AntRobertson

> This are discussion forums, we are discussing things


No, you are trolling and now throwing a little hissy-fit because your trolling has attracted unwanted attention.

----------


## Fluke

No, I really do want you to go away , now shooooooooo , go away and sit in the corner
Your posts are so straight ,serious, no humour , no personality and negative that you are turning my own  personal sadness into a depression .
   Now, do me a favour and fukk off, theres a good boy .
(And , no, I dont need you to analysis my post or for you to give a mundane opinion)

----------


## AntRobertson

> Your posts are so straight ,serious, no humour , no personality and negative that you are turning my own personal sadness into a depression .


Yeah because trolling about the emotional and physical well-being of a child is hilarious and indicative of a gregarious and well-balanced personality.



> Now, do me a favour and fukk off, theres a good boy .


Nah.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Your posts are so straight ,serious, no humour , no personality and negative that you are turning my own personal sadness into a depression .
> 
> 
> Yeah because trolling about the emotional and physical well-being of a child is hilarious and indicative of a gregarious and well-balanced personality.
> .


  We are talking about a real life situation and its best to talk about things .
That is what discussion forums are all about .

----------


## AntRobertson

> We are talking about a real life situation and its best to talk about things


Who is this 'we' and 'us' that you're speaking for?

Please tell them that I'm talking about a gormless troll who is now having a bit of a whinge that his troll isn't getting the type of attention he wanted.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> We are talking about a real life situation and its best to talk about things
> 
> 
> Who is this 'we' and 'us' that you're speaking for?
> 
> Please tell them that I'm talking about a gormless troll who is now having a bit of a whinge that his troll isn't getting the type of attention he wanted.


 Either discuss the thread topic or stop trolling this thread .
Go flex your muscles and get rid of the excess testosterone some where else

----------


## AntRobertson

> stop trolling this thread


 :smiley laughing: 



> the thread topic


Troll trolls about a child, has a cry when it doesn't quite go how he wants.

Discuss.

----------


## Fluke

Where can I get some anti depressants from ?

----------


## AntRobertson

Don't know. Don't care.

Stop trying to make your problems mine, troll-boy.

----------


## Fluke

Do they have a Samaritans in Thailand ?
Anyone know their phone number ?
Could I call the UK Samaritans from Thailand ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> I respect other peoples privacy


 She's on Facebook FFS. If her profile is private then we can't see it. If it's public then she's giving any pervert on TD permission to view it. So paste her Facebook link . Or it never happened.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Do they have a Samaritans in Thailand ?
> Anyone know their phone number ?
> Could I call the UK Samaritans from Thailand ?


Maybe you should call Child Services first.

Oh wait no, never mind, your whole story is complete shite.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> I respect other peoples privacy
> 
> 
>  She's on Facebook FFS. If her profile is private then we can't see it. If it's public then she's giving any pervert on TD permission to view it. So paste her Facebook link . Or it never happened.



  Post your facebook profile on here and I will send you a friend request and I will point her out to you

----------


## Pragmatic

> Post your facebook profile on here and I will send you a friend request and I will point her out to you


  :rofl:       Sorry, I do not have a Facebook account.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Post your facebook profile on here and I will send you a friend request and I will point her out to you
> 
> 
>        Sorry, I do not have a Facebook account.


  Why do you want to see her photo anyway ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Why do you want to see her photo anyway ?


 Why not? I've published my picture on TD many a time and published my full name. I just don't see the need for secrecy.  :Confused:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Why do you want to see her photo anyway ?
> 
> 
>  Why not? I've published my picture on TD many a time and published my full name. I just don't see the need for secrecy.


  Because they are not my photos to share, btw, I didnt see your photo and I didnt see your real name, so, could you re-post them , thanks

----------


## AntRobertson

> Because they are not my photos to share


Ahh... So you'll happily share details of your sexual encounter with her and offer her to all and sundry on the forum but you draw the line at posting photos.

Good to know.

----------


## Nicethaiza

take it easy ka ...dont be serious if no one post a pic ok i post ^^ :rofl:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Because they are not my photos to share, btw, I didnt see your photo and I didnt see your real name, so, could you re-post them , thanks


I'll do that Fluke, if you publish her picture, and give her Facebook account link. I'll even go first if you agree.

----------


## Pragmatic

> take it easy ka ...dont be serious if no one post a pic ok i post ^^


 That's a  photo of a Katoey. Only way to prove me wrong is show us your Nong Noi.

----------


## Nicethaiza

everyone already think I am a LB so Im ok with it kaa no need to prove ... :Smile:

----------


## Fluke

> everyone already think I am a LB so Im ok with it kaa no need to prove ...


  You did say that you were a Ladyboy. 
You did also mention something else about errrm ,anyway,  the only logical conclusion was that you are a post op Ladyboy , had it cut off .
  Please could you clarify ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> everyone already think I am a LB so Im ok with it kaa no need to prove ...


In that case show us yer 'Dinky Do'.

----------


## Nicethaiza

I told you already I was joke Fluke...Me girl (poo ying) 100% ka ...cant prove by my sexy pics...sorry ka...

----------


## Pragmatic

> I told you already I was joke Fluke...Me girl (poo ying) 100% ka ...cant prove by my sexy pics...sorry ka...


It's okay. I'm a Mod, and I give you permission post lewd pictures.

----------


## Nicethaiza

555+ never take a pic like what you want ...if you want to see you can imagine kaa ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Begbie

So Fluke your son has been kidnapped for the second time. How about consulting a lawyer about custody?

----------


## Fluke

> So Fluke your son has been kidnapped for the second time. How about consulting a lawyer about custody?


  We are not married and so I have no rights at all 
His mother isnt Thai, and neither is my Son , so authorities wont get involved .
They both have no Nationality .
Thailand doesnt want my boy because neither parent is Thai , The UK doesnt want my Son because we are not married, We couldn't get married because she had no I.D.
   So, my Son is stateless, no Nationality, officially an alien .
No Country to belong too  :Sad:

----------


## Bogon

...or if you can find them. Hire the A-Team

*Makes machine guns noise*

--Edit--

This was for 2 posts up.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Begbie
> 
> 
> So Fluke your son has been kidnapped for the second time. How about consulting a lawyer about custody?
> 
> 
>   We are not married and so I have no rights at all 
> His mother isnt Thai, and neither is my Son , so authorities wont get involved .
> They both have no Nationality .
> ...


Hasn't got much of a future to look forward to has he.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> So, my Son is stateless, no Nationality, officially an alien .


@Fluke ...How old  is he now?... :Sad:

----------


## aging one

Where is your son now? Do you have him with you? Why dont you attempt to start something positive to give the lad a chance in life?

Believe it or not where there is a will there is a way.

----------


## David48atTD

> Where can I get some anti depressants from ?


We got some Valium here that I got when my Uncle passed a few years back.

Sadly out of date now.


* Note to self ... must clean out the medicine cabinet.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Where is your son now? Do you have him with you?


Fluke needed to come up with an explanation as to why he was out drinking to all hours and/or picking up sex-workers so, after all that rigmarole and angst about 'kidnapping' his son from the 'tree people', he very quickly changed the story to the boys mother kidnapping him right back. He even threw in an expository 'email' he'd written to his mother.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> So, my Son is stateless, no Nationality, officially an alien .
> 
> 
> @Fluke ...How old  is he now?...


  3 Years old this coming November 5 th

----------


## aging one

Thanks Ant, I found it. LT got a new thread title, this one sure needs a new one as well. 

Stateless son betrayed by.....? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fluke

> Thanks Ant, I found it. LT got a new thread title, this one sure needs a new one as well. 
> 
> Stateless son betrayed by.....?


  Bye who ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> Thanks Ant, I found it. LT got a new thread title, this one sure needs a new one as well. 
> 
> Stateless son betrayed by.....?
> 
> 
>   Bye who ?


By a semi-literate feckless troll.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> ...


  Come now for a meet , You up for it ?
Tapae gate in ten minutes , I will be there 
Put up or shut up
Prick

----------


## AntRobertson

Why would I want to waste my time meeting with a semi-literate feckless troll?  :Confused:

----------


## Nicethaiza

Can't send him to school? how about his future?  :Confused:

----------


## David48atTD

*Fluke*, why exactly are you in Thailand?

Given that the mother of your Son is not Thai, nor are you and assuming you don't have a corporate job based there.

Just that it seems an unusual choice if you are trying to piece your life back together and provide a bright future for your Son.

----------


## Luigi

> Can't send him to school? how about his future?


He's happy enough about it.

----------


## Fluke

> Why would I want to waste my time meeting with a semi-literate feckless troll?


  Maybe to prove to Teakdoor that your are not a mouthy internet warrior , all mouth , You didnt show up , which shows that you are just a gobby tough guy from behind your keyboard........and a bit shy face to face ,  LOL, tosser

----------


## AntRobertson

> Maybe to prove to Teakdoor that your are not a mouthy internet warrior , all mouth , You didnt show up , which shows that you are just a gobby tough guy from behind your keyboard........and a bit shy face to face ,  LOL, tosser


I didn't show up to a meeting that I didn't agree to attend in the first place. Wow. Shocking.

I don't have anything to prove to Teakdoor. I'm not the semi-literate feckless troll anonymously posting make-believe stories and threatening meet ups on the forum.

----------


## Fluke

> Can't send him to school? how about his future?


   He can go to school , all children in Thailand can go to school, whatever their status .
They are from a northern mountain village where the whole village isnt ethnic Thai , every child goes to school , fair play to the Thai Government, all children have a school to attend too

----------


## Luigi

Just that he won't graduate or have any school certificates - P6, M3, M6. 

So he will, in effect, not have gone to school at all.

----------


## AntRobertson

He can go to the Neverland School of the Performing Arts along with Peter Pan, the Disney princesses, pixies, and all the other made-up kids.

----------


## Fluke

> *Fluke*, why exactly are you in Thailand?
> 
> Given that the mother of your Son is not Thai, nor are you and assuming you don't have a corporate job based there.
> 
> Just that it seems an unusual choice if you are trying to piece your life back together and provide a bright future for your Son.


  I am not trying to piece my life back together again, it wad fine before I came to Thailand, and TBH, my life isnt too bad now.
  I left the UK in 2010 to go for a quick trip around the World , flew to Bangkok, which was very hot,  so I went up to Chiang mai and Im, still here , six years later

----------


## Fluke

> Just that he won't graduate or have any school certificates - P6, M3, M6. 
> 
> So he will, in effect, not have gone to school at all.


  Run that through me again , Children that go to school dont in effect go to school.
He will have gone to school, just not received the P ,M whatever , but that doesnt mean to say that he didnt go to school.
   Luigi: Did you go to school ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> The UK doesnt want my Son because we are not married


That is bollix Fluke and you know that, cuz you went to the Embassy a month back to get him a passport. And you've been told he qualifies some time ago. Being married doen't play a part in him getting a passport. Exceptions can be made if you care to get off your fcuking barstool. 

Page 10 Fluke.

https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...ember_2015.pdf

----------


## Pregomeister

This thread is confusing. He's your kid so he should be able to get a passport, right.  Stuff raising him in Thailand,  go back home. Unless you have money or free schooling through work raising a kid in Thailand is just going to hobble them . Education is everything

----------


## Pragmatic

> This thread is confusing.


 No, it's quite simple. Fluke just likes to twist words to confuse people. He thinks he's clever and everyone else is an idiot.

----------


## Latindancer

> We are not married and so I have no rights at all 
> His mother isnt Thai, and neither is my Son , so authorities wont get involved .
> They both have no Nationality .
> Thailand doesnt want my boy because neither parent is Thai , The UK doesnt want my Son because we are not married, We couldn't get married because she had no I.D.
>    So, my Son is stateless, no Nationality, officially an alien .
> No Country to belong too


Fluke, you are in a country with pretty loose laws and people who can be easily bribed.

Can't you create an identity for your son if you find some Thai mother whose 3 yr old son has died, and she hasn't registered the death ? Pay her some money, assure her she is doing a very good thing, and your son could simply assume her dead son's identity.
And you could still look after him, and perhaps be pronounced the father in retrospect.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
>   We are not married and so I have no rights at all 
> His mother isnt Thai, and neither is my Son , so authorities wont get involved .
> They both have no Nationality .
> Thailand doesnt want my boy because neither parent is Thai , The UK doesnt want my Son because we are not married, We couldn't get married because she had no I.D.
>    So, my Son is stateless, no Nationality, officially an alien .
> ...


Wow, that sounds like a really stupid idea fraught with complications.

----------


## buriramboy

Fluke doesn't want to have sole responsibility for taking care of his son nor does he want to return to the UK to bring him up, this much should be obvious to all. Basically Fluke only cares about Fluke and what is best for himself and his son is just an unwanted hassle just used when it suits him to gain some sympathy for his self inflicted plight.

----------


## Cujo

> This thread is confusing. He's your kid so he should be able to get a passport, right.


The problem is proving he's Flukes kid. (in fact, let's face it, he may not even be).
Fluke had the chance to register his sons birth with the British embassy but being the genius he is, decided it wasn't necessary.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The problem is proving he's Flukes kid.


A clinic in CM would confirm it with a DNA test. Or might not.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> Just that he won't graduate or have any school certificates - P6, M3, M6.  So he will, in effect, not have gone to school at all.


Only nursery... he can but not P6 m3 m6 +++... :Sad:

----------


## Pregomeister

OK, so this thread is just sad and more the than a little depressing. I would be on the  first flight back to Blighty. Why not register the kid at the embassy and head back to the UK. Sure, living in Thailand is great, but not so great that it should damage your kid's future.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Why not register the kid at the embassy and head back to the UK. Sure, living in Thailand is great, but not so great that it should damage your kid's future.


Because Fluke couldn't afford to raise a child in the UK. Firstly he'd have to find a job that will accommodate him being a single parent. Mummy won't help.
Anyway he likes his lifestyle here in Thailand. Where else could you get whores wanting to walk you home? England is out for Flukes son solely based on Flukes selfishness.

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 
> Just that he won't graduate or have any school certificates - P6, M3, M6. 
> 
> So he will, in effect, not have gone to school at all.
> 
> 
>   Run that through me again , Children that go to school dont in effect go to school.
> He will have gone to school, just not received the P ,M whatever , but that doesnt mean to say that he didnt go to school.


You know... Por Hok, Mor Saam, Mor Hok Certificates. the make-believe Tree-Boy wouldn't qualify to get them.... thus no graduation, no certificates = no university, no job. From the posters in their windows even 7-11 require a Mor Saam certificate.

----------


## taxexile

> Why would I want to waste my time meeting with a semi-literate feckless troll?


because you waste nearly all your time responding to trolls on an internet forum already.

hook line and sinker and all that. 

lets see if you can resist  responding to this post you sad sack of gloopy spunk bubbles.

----------


## AntRobertson

> because you waste nearly all your time responding to trolls on an internet forum already.
> 
> hook line and sinker and all that. 
> 
> lets see if you can resist  responding to this post you sad sack of gloopy spunk bubbles.


...


You realise you just called yourself a troll, right tax?  :Very Happy: 

And given your increasing bouts of apoplexy and threats of 'meet ups' from the likes of Fluke here it seems the trolls have managed to snag themselves in their own lines.

Stupid trolls.

----------


## Pregomeister

^Oh go choke on your protein shake lol

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> Just that he won't graduate or have any school certificates - P6, M3, M6.  So he will, in effect, not have gone to school at all.
> 
> 
> Only nursery... he can but not P6 m3 m6 +++...


   He can go to school for the whole duration, until 16 years old .
He has two cousins with no Thai I.D. who are currently in school , ones 8 years old and the other is 12 . There is s also another family member with no I.D. who stayed in school until he was 16

----------


## crackerjack101

We have a thing called "mandatory reporting" in Australia.

So if you spot something that might be considered as child abuse, you must report it

This is pretty close.

 :Sorry1:

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Luigi
> ...



    Prayruth recently stated that all Children in schools with no I.D will be given Thai I.D , which was the case a few years ago, my Sons uncle went through school and he got his Thai I.D. when he was 16 , and prior to that , he was in the same situation as my Son .
   The village schools are quite good, they get a free uniform, free meal, free milk and the schooling is free .

----------


## Fluke

> We have a thing called "mandatory reporting" in Australia.
> 
> So if you spot something that might be considered as child abuse, you must report it
> 
> This is pretty close.


   Different stands here in Thailand though .
What some Westerners may consider to be living in poverty is considered to be just normal village life here

----------


## Fluke

> OK, so this thread is just sad and more the than a little depressing. I would be on the  first flight back to Blighty. Why not register the kid at the embassy and head back to the UK. Sure, living in Thailand is great, but not so great that it should damage your kid's future.


  The problem is that I cannot take my Son back the the UK

----------


## patsycat

This is getting sad,  why don't you even try to get him a passport?

Why don't you put him up for adoption, maybe a nice couple will come along and give him a life?

You obviously don't give a shit about him.

----------


## Fluke

> This is getting sad,  why don't you even try to get him a passport?
> 
> Why don't you put him up for adoption, maybe a nice couple will come along and give him a life?
> 
> You obviously don't give a shit about him.


  I have tried to get him a passport. 
He is better off staying with his mother and family , rather then giving him to strangers
Please do not say that I dont give a shit about him, I quite clearly do .
   He is the only reason why I still stay in Thailand , even though I cannot be with him now, Im just seeing if the situation will change and theres really not much that I can do to change the current situation

----------


## Latindancer

Pragmatic's suggestion about a DNA test to prove paternity in order to get a British passport is a good one. You could at least speak to the embassy and ask them. There must be some kind of mechanism in place to deal with situations like this.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Pgragmatic's suggestion about a DNA test to prove paternity in order to get a British passport is a good one.


You'll notice Fluke only answers questions that suit his agenda. Fluke, I posted a link that tells you your son can get a passport. Did you even bother to read it? This is the second time I've posted a link telling you that your son can obtain a UK passport. You're full of shit.




> He is better off staying with his mother and family


Didn't you come on here telling us you wanted to kidnap your son because his mother and the tree people were unfit to raise him?   :Confused:

----------


## Luigi

> *The village schools are quite good*, they get a free uniform, free meal, free milk and the schooling is free .

----------


## Cujo

> Why don't you put him up for adoption, maybe a nice couple will come along and give him a life?.


But what authority does Fluke have to 'put the him up for adoption' ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> But what authority does Fluke have to 'put the him up for adoption' ?


Would the adoption people take him? He isn't Thai.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Latindancer
> 
> Pgragmatic's suggestion about a DNA test to prove paternity in order to get a British passport is a good one.
> 
> 
> You'll notice Fluke only answers questions that suit his agenda. Fluke, I posted a link that tells you your son can get a passport. Did you even bother to read it? This is the second time I've posted a link telling you that your son can obtain a UK passport. You're full of shit.


  Nope, you posted that when you were drunk and you was the one who didnt read it
It quite clearly stated in the link that you provided that people applying had to be residing in the UK for at least three years .
   You even admitted that you didnt read the link that you had posted and that you "began drinking early"

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by Pregomeister
> 
> OK, so this thread is just sad and more the than a little depressing. I would be on the  first flight back to Blighty. Why not register the kid at the embassy and head back to the UK. Sure, living in Thailand is great, but not so great that it should damage your kid's future.
> 
> 
>   The problem is that I cannot take my Son back the the UK


But surely they have a special category of visa for imaginary children?

----------


## Pragmatic

Post #453 Fluke. The link there, second paragraph from the bottom of page 10. And no you didn't read it. Well done Fluke.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> He is better off staying with his mother and family
> 
> 
> Didn't you come on here telling us you wanted to kidnap your son because his mother and the tree people were unfit to raise him?


  Yes, but I do think that he is better off staying with his biological family .

----------


## aging one

uh are you not his biological father. Supposedly your sperm made him.  I think you have mental problems. 




> Yes, but I do think that he is better off staying with his biological family .


uh are you not his biological father? Supposedly your sperm made him.  I think you have mental problems. Serious ones like bi polar for sure.

----------


## Norton

> he is better off staying with his biological family .


Specifically the biological mother's side. Couldn't agree more.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
>  The UK doesnt want my Son because we are not married
> 
> 
> That is bollix Fluke and you know that, cuz you went to the Embassy a month back to get him a passport. And you've been told he qualifies some time ago. Being married doen't play a part in him getting a passport. Exceptions can be made if you care to get off your fcuking barstool. 
> 
> Page 10 Fluke.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...ember_2015.pdf



CHAPTER 4: WHAT YOU WILL NEED TO SEND WITH THE
FORM
Child born abroad to British citizen parents

 Parents marriage certificate (if the father is a British citizen)

----------


## AntRobertson

> *Children born to a British citizen father on or after 1 July 2006 may derive citizenship from him even if the parents were not married to each other and will be a British citizen from birth automatically provided there is satisfactory evidence of paternity*


Fluke should have his British citizenship revoked on the grounds of being stupid and/or a feckless troll.

----------


## Nicethaiza

fighting!!!!!!  :rofl:

----------


## Fluke

> uh are you not his biological father. Supposedly your sperm made him.  I think you have mental problems. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> ...


  Do try to keep up with the discussion.
It was suggested that instead leaving him with his mother and family that he should be put up for adoption and IMO he would be better off with his biological family .
   Try reading the whole thread in future rather than just reading one post and replying to that

----------


## Pragmatic

> CHAPTER 4: WHAT YOU WILL NEED TO SEND WITH THE FORM Child born abroad to British citizen parents  • Parents’ marriage certificate (if the father is a British citizen)


 Fluke you are a complete simpleton of the highest order.

----------


## AntRobertson

Fluke has trolled himself into a corner because his whole story hinges on him being unable to obtain citizenship for his son which is clearly not the case (it says so right there in the guidance that he himself quoted).

The other issue is that his whole premise relies on everyone else being as spectacularly dim as he is. 

Clearly also not the case.

----------


## Pragmatic

> *Children born to a British citizen father on or after 1 July 2006 may derive citizenship from him even if the parents were not married to each other and will be a British citizen from birth automatically provided there is satisfactory evidence of paternity*
> 
> 
> Fluke should have his British citizenship revoked on the grounds of being stupid and/or a feckless troll.


  Thanks Ant. How did you manage to copy and paste the paragraph. I did it many a time but it just fouled up.  :Confused:

----------


## AntRobertson

> How did you manage to copy and paste the paragraph


Just used that 'reader view' or whatever it is on me iPhone.

A little tricky when you have fat fingers like me but got there in the end.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pragmatic

*



			
				Children born to a British citizen father on or after 1 July 2006 may  derive citizenship from him even if the parents were not married to  each other and will be a British citizen from birth automatically  provided there is satisfactory evidence of paternity


A DNA report is an accepted form of confirming parentage. It's written in the link as well. But be honest Fluke the boy's a pain in the ass because he doesn't enter in your plans for the future and that is to remain in Thailand regardless as to what's best for the boy. Tosser.  
*

----------


## katie23

This story is so amazing, with so many twists & turns. Just when you think the story has ended, there's another bump in the road.  ::chitown:: 

First of all, does the child really exist? If he does, then why doesn't the dad get the necessary papers? No papers, no certificates from school = no future.

Re: village schools, sure, they're free but what abt the quality of educ? I assume that they're similar to the ones in PI & quality is dubious. Sure, there are ppl from public/village schools who excel, but they're more of exception than the norm. 

And how could Fluke allow his child to live in squalor? Que horror! 

Anyway, nuff said. Best of luck to the OP.   :deadhorsebig:

----------


## aging one

> Do try to keep up with the discussion. It was suggested that instead leaving him with his mother and family that he should be put up for adoption and IMO he would be better off with his biological family . Try reading the whole thread in future rather than just reading one post and replying to that


You fucking loser, you took your boy from your wife and her village because he was ill, dirty and being neglected. You promised on here to take care of him and be a good full time father. You did none of that at all. You just bold faced lied.  

You then went back to your whore trolling and bringing women back to the room you share with your child. 

You wont get a proper visa for god knows why so you have to leave the country every month, so its obvious you cant take care of the child.

Then you give the child back to the wife and say he is better off there. Do fuck off you miserable shit of a father.

----------


## Pragmatic

> First of all, does the child really exist?


I'm sure I'm correct in saying Fluke has published his photo on TD even though Fluke claims it's against TD rules posting pictures of people without their permission.  :rofl:

----------


## AntRobertson

> First of all, does the child really exist?


No. But Fluke the sad, lonely, feckless troll does and the poor wee mite just wants some attention.

The _right_ kind of attention though mind. He gets a bit grumpy when it's not.

----------


## Pragmatic

> This story is so amazing, with so many twists & turns. Just when you think the story has ended, there's another bump in the road.


 Every thread that Fluke has started is of the same MO. He holds back snippets of the full story to publish later to keep the thread going or to try and make posters look like idiots. His best I thought was where he claimed to have dived though a window of a moving train in France. Classic Fluke, classic.    :rofl:

----------


## Nicethaiza

I feel like here just play game...don't have anything real but fun!!!

----------


## Luigi

> *Children born to a British citizen father on or after 1 July 2006 may derive citizenship from him even if the parents were not married to each other and will be a British citizen from birth automatically provided there is satisfactory evidence of paternity*
> 
> 
> Fluke should have his British citizenship revoked


That will be his next troll thread. 

Perhaps after sleeping with the 19 yr old uni clerk interning at the British Embassy.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

So what have we got? Fluke has a son born to a BG lady with no status, nationality wise. The BG girlfriend dumps Fluke and runs off, with the son, to live with a katoey in a village where the people live in trees. The village enviroment is so bad it makes the son sick and Fluke takes him back and gets medical treatment for him. The doctor tells Fluke never to let the son return back to the village due to his condition. Fluke tells all on TD that he's going to be a better father and cut out his wayward lifestyle for his sons sake.
That lasted about a few weeks, if that, and the son is returned to his mother and the katoey where he will have a better life, Flukes words. Oh, isn't that the place where Fluke whisked him away from on the advice of a doctor? Irrespective of that, the son cannot gain educational diplomas due to him being stateless. So come leaving school the chance of him getting a job is remote.
Fluke now finds out that his son can obtain a UK passport based on him proving he fathered his son. This is something Fluke could have found out 3 years ago but failed to get off his bars tool and sort out. Some have said on the thread that the son is better off with being with his mother. Anyone else agree with that?

----------


## Dillinger

> First of all, does the child really exist?


He certainly does. I saw the you tube vid of him with Fluke years ago. I think his son's name is Ben for some reason. Fluke was on there too. Hes a huge fat fucking cnut who reminds me of lennie Small from Of mice and men who goes around squashing soft cuddly things like puppies and rabbits, in Fluke's case its Hill Tribe girls,old women who dont stand for foreign National Anthems, ladyboys cocks and his son.

They were staying in, erm lets just say, a place that would make Terry's gaff look like a Sultan's penthouse. :Smile:

----------


## katie23

^If what Dill says is true, then it's just sad. Ben has a dad who doesn't care enough to get him papers, whether Thai or UK, or a decent education. 

What's Fluke's age, or age range? If he's in his 20s, then it can be understandable. But if he's older, then he's just so....  :ssssh: 

If this situation is true, then it reminds me of the docu someone posted in the lounge - fallen angels of Angeles (or similar). There's a 9 or 10 y.o. half- German boy there, who was left by his BG mom to a neighbor, who's a LB. The LB is a goodhearted one, and tries to bring the boy up properly. I don't mind LBs, esp the decent ones. (One even cuts my hair regularly).  There are good-hearted LBs in PI. 

Maybe in Fluke's case, Ben is better off w/ his mom & her LB gal-pal. He'll somehow (maybe) have the love from the village. Sigh.....  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Dillinger

Ben, the two of us need look no more,
We both found what we were looking for.
With a Ladyboy  to call your mum,
you'll never be alone, and you, my friend, will see,
You've got a cnut for a dad in me.
Ben, you're always running here and there,
You feel you're not wanted anywhere.
If you ever look behind and don't like what you find
There's something you should know, you've got no place to go.
I used to say I and me, now it's us, and a himshe.
I used to say I and me, now it's us, and a himshe.
Ben most people would turn you away;
I don't listen to a word they say.
They don't see you as I do;
I wish they would try to'
I'm sure they'd think again if they had a son like Ben,
A son like Ben
(Like Ben)
Like Ben
Lyrics altered slightly :Smile:

----------


## Happy As Larry

> If what Dill says is true, then it's just sad. Ben has a dad who doesn't care enough to get him papers, whether Thai or UK, or a decent education


To get the UK papers he will need the agreement and support of the child's mother.
As she and Fluke are not married and she is still alive, he alone can not obtain  a UK passport for his son.
The mother holds the cards. I am sure that that pleases Fluke no end.
He will have to be nice to her.

We will see how much Fluke really cares for his son.

With the support of the mother it should be rather easy to obtain a UK passport

----------


## Pragmatic

> We will see how much Fluke really cares for his son.


If Fluke really cared for his son he'd have got the passport as soon as possible, post birth.

----------


## AntRobertson

Cue the next change to Flukes story.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
> First of all, does the child really exist?
> 
> 
> He certainly does. I saw the you tube vid of him with Fluke years ago. I think his son's name is Ben for some reason. Fluke was on there too. Hes a huge fat fucking cnut who reminds me of lennie Small from Of mice and men who goes around squashing soft cuddly things like puppies and rabbits, in Fluke's case its Hill Tribe girls,old women who dont stand for foreign National Anthems, ladyboys cocks and his son.
> 
> They were staying in, erm lets just say, a place that would make Terry's gaff look like a Sultan's penthouse.


  Well Im 6 foot 1 and 100 kilos, which is hardly fat 
The childl in that video wasnt Ben .
That was a girl , her Mother asked us to babysit for the night , she went out got arrested and jailed for a few years , so we took care of her for a few years until the mother got out of jail
I moved out from that Condo in the video years ago .

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This story gets more and more fucked up with each post. Snap out of it fluke and take care of your boy, if you are indeed not a troll?

----------


## Fluke

> ^If what Dill says is true, then it's just sad. Ben has a dad who doesn't care enough to get him papers, whether Thai or UK, or a decent education.


  Sorry, but what "papers" are you talking about ?
He isnt eligible to receive either a UK passport or Thai I.D. 
I have also inquired about putting him a private school , but that depends on his mothers agreement

----------


## Passing Through

> Well Im 6 foot 1 and 100 kilos, which is hardly fat


Borderline obese. Of course, if you admit to being a corpulent 100 kilos, you're probably at least 110, which makes you officially fat. Mind you, if your stories are even 10% true, you've got more important things to worry about than being a lard-arse.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Happy As Larry
> 
> We will see how much Fluke really cares for his son.
> 
> 
> If Fluke really cared for his son he'd have got the passport as soon as possible, post birth.


  Can you understand that that isnt possible ?
I went to the UK consulate and they said that he isnt eligible for a UK Passport .

----------


## AntRobertson

> He isnt eligible to receive either a UK passport


He is. 

He just has a fat fuck feckless troll for a father who is too useless and more concerned with picking up prostitutes and drinking all night to do anything about it.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Happy As Larry
> ...


It's there in black and white you don't have to be married you just have to prove paternity this you can do by getting a DNA test. This qualifies him for  a British passport then all you need is a letter from the mother giving you permission to take him out the country and you can go start your new life in the UK with your son.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Can you understand that that isnt possible ? I went to the UK consulate and they said that he isnt eligible for a UK Passport .


 Show me in B&W where it says he can't get a UK passport. I've shown a link on this thread that says he can.

----------


## Pragmatic

> this you can do by getting a DNA test.


The boy also has a birth certificate with Fluke's name on it. Isn't that correct Fluke?

----------


## buriramboy

You're  basically full of shit fluke just admit you fathered a child you have no interest in doing what's best for it and be done with it. You're one of those who just makes excuses for not getting stuff done and blames others. You're a whore monger who has no desire to live in the UK for the next 18 years.

----------


## Pragmatic

> You're a whore monger who has no desire to live in the UK for the next 18 years


Exactly. If Fluke takes his son back to the UK the whoring stops and he's got to find a job. God forbid. It's in Flukes best interest not to get his son a passport.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
>  The UK doesnt want my Son because we are not married
> 
> 
> That is bollix Fluke and you know that, cuz you went to the Embassy a month back to get him a passport. And you've been told he qualifies some time ago. Being married doen't play a part in him getting a passport. Exceptions can be made if you care to get off your fcuking barstool. 
> 
> Page 10 Fluke.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...ember_2015.pdf


Child born abroad to British citizen parents
 Childs birth certificate showing the parents names
 Parents marriage certificate (if the father is a British citizen)

 Evidence of residence *
o Section 3(2)  evidence that the British parent lived in the UK for a period
of 3 years at some time before the childs birth
o Section 3(5)  evidence that the child and both parents have lived in the
UK for 3 years immediately before the date of application.

----------


## Fluke

^Having to have lived in the UK Three years prior to the application 
That is from the link that you provided

----------


## Pragmatic

> Child born abroad to British citizen parents • Child’s birth certificate showing the parents’ names • Parents’ marriage certificate (if the father is a British citizen) • • Evidence of residence * o Section 3(2) – evidence that the British parent lived in the UK for a period of 3 years at some time before the child’s birth o Section 3(5) – evidence that the child and both parents have lived in the UK for 3 years immediately before the date of application.


That's born to British citizens living abroad. Go to the section 'British father not married living abroad'. Link already posted, page 10 second paragraph from bottom on that page. You're in a corner and can't get out Fluke.




> Children born to a British citizen father on or after 1 July 2006 may  derive citizenship from him even if the parents were not married to  each other and will be a British citizen from birth automatically  provided there is satisfactory evidence of paternity

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Child born abroad to British citizen parents  Childs birth certificate showing the parents names  Parents marriage certificate (if the father is a British citizen)   Evidence of residence * o Section 3(2)  evidence that the British parent lived in the UK for a period of 3 years at some time before the childs birth o Section 3(5)  evidence that the child and both parents have lived in the UK for 3 years immediately before the date of application.
> 
> 
> That's born to British citizens living abroad. Go to the section 'British father not married living abroad'. Link already posted, page 10 second paragraph from bottom on that page. You're in a corner and can't get out Fluke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^ That is for Children already living in the UK .

----------


## Pragmatic

Okay I'm wrong.

----------


## Happy As Larry

He can obtain  a passport for his son if he is on the birth certificate AND the mother agrees to it. Unmarried the mother holds all the aces. She must consent to a passport being applied for in her son's name. He needs her consent without it he has no chance of obtaining a passport

----------


## Fluke



----------


## patsycat

Poor little Ben.

----------


## katie23

@dill - your lyrics are brilliant! Now I've got the song running in my head (last song syndrome)

Unfortunately, in Fluke's case, the story of Ben is all true. Poor little Ben...

----------

